# The Nobody Else Wanted To Start it drivler thread #7



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

aaaaaaannnnnnddddd.....we're back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Whew!!! I was hanging out there lost in cyberspace for a few minutes...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!! I was hanging out there lost in cyberspace for a few minutes...



Me too! It's a scary feeling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too! It's a scary feeling!



Plus I couldn't find my blanky for comfort...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2012)

Woo Hoo...smells fresh in here!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus I couldn't find my blanky for comfort...




 I'll comfort ya 



boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...smells fresh in here!



Quick! Close the door before someone stinks it up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...smells fresh in here!



give it a few, Otis is lurking..


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...smells fresh in here!



Noooot ...... anymore


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, gonna call it a night. Rob is in the field all day tomorrow, so it's just me and the babies....gotta rest up for the craziness!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gonna call it a night. Rob is in the field all day tomorrow, so it's just me and the babies....gotta rest up for the craziness!



Saweeeet dreams....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saweeeet dreams....



Hope ya have some yummy ones, yerself!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope ya have some yummy ones, yerself!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...smells fresh in here!


 


Sugar Plum said:


> Quick! Close the door before someone stinks it up!!


 

........Ahhhhh........


.....my bad


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Haaaaahaaaahhaaaaa!

I started a new one in the wrong place!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673748

I gotta go to bed... I am getting delerious I guess....



Later, folks....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

okay, home from work again. Looks like just about everybody has called it a night. 
Time to rewind Justified...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Haaaaahaaaahhaaaaa!
> 
> I started a new one in the wrong place!
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2012)

It is hump day so here is a cup of coffee to get the day started


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hump day so here is a cup of coffee to get the day started


 
Just what i need to start my day 



I'm happy to announce to everyone that I have changed my avatar to help prepare myself for turkey season.  

I know, i know, it's still nearly 2 months away, but this way every time I post i'll see the little feller antagonizing me, and it will prepare me to unleash my frustration and anger upon them come opening day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2012)

morning y'all!! man the weeks just fly by dont they... lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin , KB, and Blood.  It is nice to see that pretty cup of coffee with a big breath of fresh air included.  I believe that I could use about 4-5 cups of her.....I mean your coffee.

Hope all of you have a good Humpday.

KB, I did post some really nice "Turkey" photos for Bama early yesterday morning in the old driveler thread just so he wouldn't forget what they looked like.  In one photo they were eating from my hand even.  Neat photos for sure.  Go back and check'em out if you get a chance.


----------



## Mossy78 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin , KB, and Blood. It is nice to see that pretty cup of coffee with a big breath of fresh air included. I believe that I could use about 4-5 cups of her.....I mean your coffee.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good Humpday.
> 
> KB, I did post some really nice "Turkey" photos for Bama early yesterday morning in the old driveler thread just so he wouldn't forget what they looked like. In one photo they were eating from my hand even. Neat photos for sure. Go back and check'em out if you get a chance.


 
I saw them 
I've re-organized my vest, run my calls, bought some new calls,  run my calls some more, got a custom call, run my calls some more, got all my gear together, run my calls some more, washed and put up all my camo, and run my calls some more. I can't stand it . Normally I don't start getting the fever until about mid-march. But all of this warm weather, along with the fact that some people have already started seeing birds strut and gobble....it's got me fired up. Is it turkey season yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Mernin Yall!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!!


 
mornin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mornin droolers...er..uh..I mean drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!!



Heyyyyyy 



Kendallbearden said:


> mornin'



Mernin idjit 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Mernin Idjit Sr.



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers...er..uh..I mean drivelers.



Mernin Gneial...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.


 
Howdy 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers...er..uh..I mean drivelers.


 
mernin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey!! 

How come i didn't get a  face?


----------



## kracker (Feb 8, 2012)

Place a STUDENT DRIVER sign on top of your car, and suddenly nobody suspects you of drunk driving. You're welcome.

Morning folks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Gneial...



Hey leave my private parts out of this.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey leave my private parts out of this.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>



You had to have been there. It was a post by outfishhim a while back. 

OFH...where are you ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Place a STUDENT DRIVER sign on top of your car, and suddenly nobody suspects you of drunk driving. You're welcome.
> 
> Morning folks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

HolyMoly........... full moon, talk of uniforms & acronyms & & & OyVey what a weird night of dreams!  MIGUEL, where are you??????


 Oh, excuse me............. Morning Ya'll!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly........... full moon, talk of uniforms & acronyms & & & OyVey what a weird night of dreams!  MIGUEL, where are you??????
> 
> 
> Oh, excuse me............. Morning Ya'll!



Mernin Sista  you feelin better yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista  you feelin better yet?


 Yes'm, a WHOLE lot better than yesterday even............. just not a good nights sleep........... ya know, you'd think as soon as you give the dogs that once a month flea pill they'd quit scratchin...........nnnnoooooo, I reckon them flea's get drunk on that stuff & get to running allll over the place & all 3 dogs had to scratch or sling their head (think floppy eared Chevy) all nite long!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly........... full moon, talk of uniforms & acronyms & & & OyVey what a weird night of dreams!  MIGUEL, where are you??????
> 
> 
> Oh, excuse me............. Morning Ya'll!



Hey miss D 

Hope you are getting back up to snuff.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss D
> 
> Hope you are getting back up to snuff.


 Better'n snuff & not NEAR as dusty!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2012)

High


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> High


 Low


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> High


 


Keebs said:


> Low


 
meeeeeeeexico 







Sorry, continue


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yes'm, a WHOLE lot better than yesterday even............. just not a good nights sleep........... ya know, you'd think as soon as you give the dogs that once a month flea pill they'd quit scratchin...........nnnnoooooo, I reckon them flea's get drunk on that stuff & get to running allll over the place & all 3 dogs had to scratch or sling their head (think floppy eared Chevy) all nite long!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You have a text comin'! Emily likes that ringtine you posted yesterday


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nobody get up, Just going to be a moment.

Morning everyone


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You have a text comin'! Emily likes that ringtine you posted yesterday


I'm sending it to my email to open on the computer, couldn't make it out............. LilD made that my text alert!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nobody get up, Just going to be a moment.
> 
> Morning everyone


 helllooo............ you sir, have a pm............


Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!


 Mornin, gal!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nobody get up, Just going to be a moment.
> 
> Morning everyone



No worries....not enough coffee to be polite, yet 



Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!



Hi


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You have a text comin'! Emily likes that ringtine you posted yesterday


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm sending it to my email to open on the computer, couldn't make it out............. LilD made that my text alert!
> 
> helllooo............ you sir, have a pm............
> 
> Mornin, gal!


I have several.


Sugar Plum said:


> No worries....not enough coffee to be polite, yet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi


Third cup, that is why I can not sit down.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm sending it to my email to open on the computer, couldn't make it out............. LilD made that my text alert!



Sorry it's kinda dark. She does that any time I play the clip now. Gonna get a better video later and post it online.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have several.
> 
> Third cup, that is why I can not sit down.


 your poor office mates!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Third cup, that is why I can not sit down.



I'm workin' on number 2 right now....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry it's kinda dark. She does that any time I play the clip now. Gonna get a better video later and post it online.


 I didn't realize it was a "play me" kind....... it wouldn't forward, so THEN I realized, dummy, hit play! Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2012)

y'all no what this forum needs is a good Big foot thread!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I didn't realize it was a "play me" kind....... it wouldn't forward, so THEN I realized, dummy, hit play! Adorable!!!!!!!



I think i may have what you had on monday


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I didn't realize it was a "play me" kind....... it wouldn't forward, so THEN I realized, dummy, hit play! Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta go get my chicken in the crock pot! BBQ chicken sandwiches tonight!


Hey Keebs what did ya think of the Doomsday preppers?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Gotta go get my chicken in the crock pot! BBQ chicken sandwiches tonight!



Yumm!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think i may have what you had on monday


 ohman I hope not!!!!! I sowwy, I didn't mean to breathe that hard into the phone!  
SLIP!!!!!!!! Grab the LYSOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


>


I went through to my email finally!!!!!! Even though my phone said "message failure"! CUTE!!


Crickett said:


> Gotta go get my chicken in the crock pot! BBQ chicken sandwiches tonight!


 what time????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Gotta go get my chicken in the crock pot! BBQ chicken sandwiches tonight!
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs what did ya think of the Doomsday preppers?


Some of them have some good ideas, but some, like you say are  - - I'll not say I'm a "prepper" but I DO believe in always being prepared!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2012)

that was the worst night sleep i've prob. ever had, i think my wife is trying to poison me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> that was the worst night sleep i've prob. ever had, i think my wife is trying to poison me.



 Sorry you feel sick! 
















Now quit breathin' on us!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2012)

goin home , later


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Some of them have some good ideas, but some, like you say are  - - I'll not say I'm a "prepper" but I DO believe in always being prepared!



I agree w/ being prepared but spending 6-8 hrs a day preparing for the end is just

The "experts assessments" cracked me up though!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> that was the worst night sleep i've prob. ever had, i think my wife is trying to poison me.


 No she isn't that is a special herb to help........... oh, wait, open board, never mind, move along, nothing to read here...........


mudracing101 said:


> goin home , later


 Hope you feel better soon, rubber ducky!!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> I agree w/ being prepared but spending 6-8 hrs a day preparing for the end is just
> 
> The "experts assessments" cracked me up though!


 I know!!!! The one girl, works out 6 hours a day?? WHEN do they work?  The one housewife quit her corporate job but teaches self defense, soooo, does she do that for free??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No she isn't that is a special herb to help........... oh, wait, open board, never mind, move along, nothing to read here...........



You were saying?


----------



## kracker (Feb 8, 2012)

Just watched Jersey Shore for 5 minutes and now I realize why we have to do things like write "do not eat" on dry silica packets.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just watched Jersey Shore for 5 minutes and now I realize why we have to do things like write "do not eat" on dry silica packets.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You were saying?









 nuffin, nuffin at all................... 


kracker said:


> Just watched Jersey Shore for 5 minutes and now I realize why we have to do things like write "do not eat" on dry silica packets.


That ain't the only show that can prove that!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2012)

2+2=63 3/4


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know!!!! The one girl, works out 6 hours a day?? WHEN do they work?  The one housewife quit her corporate job but teaches self defense, soooo, does she do that for free??



When the end comes I know the 1st place I'm headin! She's got gourmet stock pile!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Stoopid fly . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> When the end comes I know the 1st place I'm headin! She's got gourmet stock pile!


I was torn between her & the folks out in Texas that has the ex military guys in the group.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid fly . . .


 Mornin...........


rhbama3 said:


>


 And Mornin to you too, WobertWoo.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was torn between her & the folks out in Texas that has the ex military guys in the group.........
> 
> Mornin...........
> 
> And Mornin to you too, WobertWoo.........



Hey, bey bey! 
Just chillaxing for a few minutes before i head to work. The rest of this week is gonna be a wild ride. The schedule is full.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was torn between her & the folks out in Texas that has the ex military guys in the group.........
> 
> Mornin...........
> 
> And Mornin to you too, WobertWoo.........






Hiya Keebdelicious !! 



There's a stoopid fly in my office, everytime I doze off he crawls on my face!!!  I've 'bout slapped myself silly !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, bey bey!
> Just chillaxing for a few minutes before i head to work. The rest of this week is gonna be a wild ride. The schedule is full.


 that's what ya get for being so good at what you do!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebdelicious !!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a stoopid fly in my office, everytime I doze off he crawls on my face!!!  I've 'bout slapped myself silly !!


 bad thing is............ I can picture that!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebdelicious !!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a stoopid fly in my office, everytime I doze off he crawls on my face!!!  I've 'bout slapped myself silly !!



choot 'em! choot 'em!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> choot 'em! choot 'em!


I think he needs to fix him a rubberband chain & go after him, at least that way there won't be holes in the office walls to explain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2012)

WHAAAAAAZ UUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAAAAAAZ UUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPP!


 much better.....................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Tell me if I'm wrong....... why would you want your THREE year old to start participating in sports?  I mean really, can't they be baby's anymore????


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong....... why would you want your THREE year old to start participating in sports?  I mean really, can't they be baby's anymore????





I am the very last person on earth you want to ask for advice on how to raise a youngun, but I think it ought to be left up to the youngun. Let them make the decision. I never cared about anything but huntin, fishin`, lookin` for arrowheads, and trappin` when I was comin` up. Klem had the chance if he wanted to but his sport was squirrel huntin`.

I agree. Let chilluns be chilluns.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Sittin @ the dealership cause my jeep is leakin water into the passenger side floor & apparently it's been leakin for a while! Good news it's under warranty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Sittin @ the dealership cause my jeep is leakin water into the passenger side floor & apparently it's been leakin for a while! Good news it's under warranty.





Ait conditioner drain stopped up, maybe?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong....... why would you want your THREE year old to start participating in sports?  I mean really, can't they be baby's anymore????



My daughter played soccer when she was 4 or 5 but she really didn't have a whole lot of interest in it. She would rather be in the duck blind w/ her daddy. My son wants to play football but he has to wait til he's 7. I think it's up to the kid though if they show a real interest in it then yeah I think it's ok. When my daughter played they didn't keep score & just pretty much let the kids run around & have fun. I think it's important to keep them active.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I am the very last person on earth you want to ask for advice on how to raise a youngun, but I think it ought to be left up to the youngun. Let them make the decision. I never cared about anything but huntin, fishin`, lookin` for arrowheads, and trappin` when I was comin` up. Klem had the chance if he wanted to but his sport was squirrel huntin`.
> 
> I agree. Let chilluns be chilluns.


 I KNOW your philosophy on that subject!


Crickett said:


> Sittin @ the dealership cause my jeep is leakin water into the passenger side floor & apparently it's been leakin for a while! Good news it's under warranty.





Nicodemus said:


> Ait conditioner drain stopped up, maybe?


That's what I was gonna say, mine does that too, pain in the rear, for sure, but I've since learned how to drain it myself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Sittin @ the dealership cause my jeep is leakin water into the passenger side floor & apparently it's been leakin for a while! Good news it's under warranty.





Heater coil . . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ait conditioner drain stopped up, maybe?



They're thinking some kinda seal under the carpet. They can't fix it til Monday. Seems to be a common problem w/ them.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My daughter played soccer when she was 4 or 5 but she really didn't have a whole lot of interest in it. She would rather be in the duck blind w/ her daddy. My son wants to play football but he has to wait til he's 7. I think it's up to the kid though if they show a real interest in it then yeah I think it's ok. When my daughter played they didn't keep score & just pretty much let the kids run around & have fun. I think it's important to keep them active.


But 3??? They've barely started talking at three! I've seen 4 yr olds not ready for Pre-K......... not good!  I don't like rushing kids or forcing things down their throats, I do agree with encouraging and coaxing and helping, but aawwheck, ain't my young'un, ain't my fight, I'll hush........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm, homemade vegetable soup !!






Got rid of the fly (swat), now I've got a contractor outside my office running a Bobcat spreading gravel !!! 


I DON'T know how these folks think I'm supposed to nap with all that racket ??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heater coil . . .


 I hope it ain't that, but if it is, good thing it's still under warranty!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But 3??? They've barely started talking at three! I've seen 4 yr olds not ready for Pre-K......... not good!  I don't like rushing kids or forcing things down their throats, I do agree with encouraging and coaxing and helping, but aawwheck, ain't my young'un, ain't my fight, I'll hush........




I just saw a picture on facebook of my youngun with his arm around a purty lil Redhead. Boy better be careful... 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, homemade vegetable soup !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Throw a rock at him.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But 3??? They've barely started talking at three! I've seen 4 yr olds not ready for Pre-K......... not good!  I don't like rushing kids or forcing things down their throats, I do agree with encouraging and coaxing and helping, but aawwheck, ain't my young'un, ain't my fight, I'll hush........







It is cute watching them run all over the field though! But yeah I agree 3 is too early for them & yes they're some that just ain't ready for pre k even @ 5 years old.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just saw a picture on facebook of my youngun with his arm around a purty lil Redhead. Boy better be careful...
> 
> Throw a rock at him.


 Oh man, the day that boy does get serious, he's gonna break a whole lotta ol wimmens hearts!


Crickett said:


> It is cute watching them run all over the field though! But yeah I agree 3 is too early for them & yes they're some that just ain't ready for pre k even @ 5 years old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just saw a picture on facebook of my youngun with his arm around a purty lil Redhead. Boy better be careful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thought about it . . .

It's got a full cab !!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heater coil . . .





Keebs said:


> I hope it ain't that, but if it is, good thing it's still under warranty!



I don't think it's the heater coil. They've had several come in for the same problem & they think it's the seal. When it rains the water is comin up from the road & gettin in.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I don't think it's the heater coil. They've had several come in for the same problem & they think it's the seal. When it rains the water is comin up from the road & gettin in.


 Oh, you're one of the lucky ones that has had rain......


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh, you're one of the lucky ones that has had rain......



Yes & now I'm tired of it. Just when the yard starts to dry out & I mop up after the kids & dogs it rains again!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yes & now I'm tired of it. Just when the yard starts to dry out & I mop up after the kids & dogs it rains again!


Honey, at this point, I'd be MORE than happy to mop the slosh than have to sweep this dust!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yes & now I'm tired of it. Just when the yard starts to dry out & I mop up after the kids & dogs it rains again!



never complain about the rain... it can be a pain in the hindend at times but it is the key to life... (soap box)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Honey, at this point, I'd be MORE than happy to mop the slosh than have to sweep this dust!


Yeah I don't want the dust either. 


blood on the ground said:


> never complain about the rain... it can be a pain in the hindend at times but it is the key to life... (soap box)


Believe me I am very thankful for the rain but just don't like the mud in the yard. It's like a magnet for the dogs. Thats the first place they walk thru when they go out & my little one likes to dig in it & then roll around in what she's dug up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yeah I don't want the dust either.
> 
> Believe me I am very thankful for the rain but just don't like the mud in the yard. It's like a magnet for the dogs. Thats the first place they walk thru when they go out & my little one likes to dig in it & then roll around in what she's dug up.


 I know what you're saying............. kinda like "too much of a good thing"


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know what you're saying............. kinda like "too much of a good thing"



Exactly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

blahblahblahblahblah . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> blahblahblahblahblah . . .


 knock it off, I gots a headyache now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> knock it off, I gots a headyache now!





sowwy . . .






Whooooooooot, noisy contractors are GONE !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> blahblahblahblahblah . . .



Go back to nappin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sowwy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the loader warmed up for me then???


Crickett said:


> Go back to nappin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Go back to nappin!





Keebs said:


> got the loader warmed up for me then???


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I found the answer to my problem


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think I found the answer to my problem



So yer gettin the 'hawk


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So yer gettin the 'hawk



Nope the other problem


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think I found the answer to my problem





Hankus said:


> So yer gettin the 'hawk


you've been in the paint chips with seth again, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope the other problem


I thought she moved???


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope the other problem



Sweet


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sweet


MOD ALERT!!!!!!MOD ALERT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you've been in the paint chips with seth again, huh?



I hope so, but I'm thinkin I'm losin it today 



Keebs said:


> I thought she moved???



I really wouldn't know





But I still know thw answer


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MOD ALERT!!!!!!MOD ALERT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I hope so, but I'm thinkin I'm losin it today
> I really wouldn't know
> But I still know thw answer


 Now you got me alllll confused, I thought you helped move her????? or was that someone else you meant you were helping and youdidn'twannatellnoneofus.........


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now you got me alllll confused, I thought you helped move her????? or was that someone else you meant you were helping and youdidn'twannatellnoneofus.........



Now I'm 



The questions were..... Gettin a hawk yet  an Why do I like my likker strait  Least I think that was them


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> The questions were..... Gettin a hawk yet  an Why do I like my likker strait  Least I think that was them


WEll which problem did ya solve??????


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Jus cause yer lite blowed don make ya a mod


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

slip said:


>


took ya long enough to get here!
thought I was gonna have to come out from secret top duty mod status & check it out myself, the way that boy was going on!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus cause yer lite blowed don make ya a mod


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WEll which problem did ya solve??????



The likker one. Jury is still out on the 'hawk


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The likker one. _*Jury is still out on the 'hawk *_


how come?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how come?



This one lil voice in my head is a nut an jus won't let it go (I think its one of the twins)I jus ain sure if I outta do that to myself  Mite be cool, but not sure if its me ya know


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Just now catching up. Kids ran my butt ragged today!!




Keebs said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong....... why would you want your THREE year old to start participating in sports?  I mean really, can't they be baby's anymore????



The Snotty little brat next door (the one who calls Hayley gross and ssays she's not a girl) started cheerleading when she was 3. 



Hankus said:


> This one lil voice in my head is a nut an jus won't let it go (I think its one of the twins)I jus ain sure if I outta do that to myself  Mite be cool, but not sure if its me ya know



Make sure to post plenty of pics when you do the 'hawk. You know you will. One of the "other ones" will talk you into it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This one lil voice in my head is a nut an jus won't let it go (I think its one of the twins)I jus ain sure if I outta do that to myself  Mite be cool, but not sure if its me ya know


are they talkin 'bout a real hawk or one like Nicodemus carries?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Snottly little brat next door (the one who calls Hayley gross and ssays she's not a girl) started cheerleading when she was 3.


 Is she one of them pageant girls too?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is she one of them pageant girls too?



Coulda been. Her mama is where she got the snottiness from, so I haven't spoken to her much. She's not fond of me at all.....could have something to do with the fact that she caught her husband staring (more than a few times).....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Coulda been. Her mama is where she got the snottiness from, so I haven't spoken to her much. She's not fond of me at all.....could have something to do with the fact that she caught her husband staring (more than a few times).....


 so of course YOU get blamed for HIS eyes!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so of course YOU get blamed for HIS eyes!



Yep.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta go get some stuff cleaned up before I take Hayley to Awanas tonight. See y'all later!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep.


 People like her are just plain insecure.......... overlook & "bless her heart"...........


Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go get some stuff cleaned up before I take Hayley to Awanas tonight. See y'all later!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good evening everyone whats the news today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good evening everyone whats the news today


Afternoon!  Uuuhh, ya best go to post one & get caught up, whew, we covered so much ground today, I'm not sure which hi-lights would interest you the most!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> People like her are just plain insecure.......... overlook & "bless her heart"...........



Yep....Wednesday is one of the days I have to stand in the same room with the couple and pretend they're not even there. Kinda sad, really. 

Oh well. Back to cookin' supper!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so of course YOU get blamed for HIS eyes!





Don't cost nuttin to look . . .




speaking of which, I almost had a wreck with Dawn in Milledgeville Monday, eyeballing a college cutie wearing shawtie showts !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep....Wednesday is one of the days I have to stand in the same room with the couple and pretend they're not even there. Kinda sad, really.
> 
> Oh well. Back to cookin' supper!


 you could always "kill her with kindness"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't cost nuttin to look . . .
> 
> 
> _*Unless you have a jealous wife..............*_
> ...


was she pickin her nose though?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't cost nuttin to look . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did ya take a pic?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> was she pickin her nose though?



If the girl is hawt enough; I would let her fling a booger on me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> was she pickin her nose though?




Nose??   She HAD a nose ???






hdm03 said:


> Did y
> a take a pic?





Naw, wifey doesn't take too kindly to that, it was bad enough she had to holler "STOOOOOOP" . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> If the girl is hawt enough; I would let her fling a booger on me






Heck, I woulda ate one this girls boogers . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> If the girl is hawt enough; I would let her fling a booger on me





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nose??   She HAD a nose ???
> Naw, wifey doesn't take too kindly to that, it was bad enough she had to holler "STOOOOOOP" . . .





Oook, since Mud wimped, I mean got sick & went home, guess I'll have to drive home myself! Later ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dang I leave for 5 min and behind agean


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!!



whats up at 7


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> whats up at 7





I get off work !!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

nothing wrong with that, i need to go to bed early tonight to be in forsyth at 9 in the morning


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

I must be contagious everyone leaves when in come in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>



Whatcha' gnawin on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I must be contagious everyone leaves when in come in





Suppertime. Everbody`s at the feed trough.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha' gnawin on?



leather 

Waitin on the lasagna to get out of the oven, I'm starvin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I must be contagious everyone leaves when in come in



It's me. Sorry, I was trying to wait til Friday evening to take my bath. Gotta save money wherever you can now days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> leather
> 
> Waitin on the lasagna to get out of the oven, I'm starvin



Leather huh?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Suppertime. Everbody`s at the feed trough.



Mine it still in the pot cooking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I must be contagious everyone leaves when in come in





qball594 said:


> Mine it still in the pot cooking.





Tripod, is that you ???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leather huh?



Appetizers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Appetizers



My sister made some fudge like that when she was learnin to cook. It could have been used as mortar to brick a house...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tripod, is that you ???



Dont think so


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been called a lot of things but tripod is not one of them


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is she one of them pageant girls too?



Honey don't even get me started on those bratty kids! They had this mom on GMA this morning talkin bout givin her daughter kiddie crack so that she performs better during her routine.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My sister made some fudge like that when she was learnin to cook. It could have been used as mortar to brick a house...



 

Thats one thing I've never made


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats one thing I've never made



Fudge? or mortar?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fudge? or mortar?



Fudge 

I've made some bread mortar before


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Fudge
> 
> I've made some bread mortar before



Hockey pucks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hockey pucks...



They woulda made great footins for home structures


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Just checkin' in before I have to go and ignore my neighbor lady, again....sloppy joes and french fries here...yumm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checkin' in before I have to go and ignore my neighbor lady, again....sloppy joes and french fries here...yumm!



Sounds like you have issues. I hear Boneboy offers very reasonable therapy sessions...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you have issues. I hear Boneboy offers very reasonable therapy sessions...



Nah.....I'm the nice one. Neighbor lady is the one with issues...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah.....I'm the nice one. Neighbor lady is the one with issues...



He is especially good with denial cases...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is especially good with denial cases...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Be back later!`


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be trouble...



again....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm gonna be trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> again....



There's a shocker...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm gonna be trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> again....



aint nuttin new


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Make sure to post plenty of pics when you do the 'hawk. You know you will. One of the "other ones" will talk you into it



I dont know that  I ain sure if I could deny both the twins if they wanted the 'hawk 



Keebs said:


> are they talkin 'bout a real hawk or one like Nicodemus carries?



He carries a real one. I'm talkin bout hair


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Every thing is good now just got finished feeding my face


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Every thing is good now just got finished feeding my face



What'd you feed it?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you feed it?



Mine was ribs washed down with apple pie. Gonna put me to sleep if I ain careful


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you feed it?



Pork roast and rice


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mine was ribs washed down with apple pie. Gonna put me to sleep if I ain careful



I feel the same way but I think i'm going to give in thou


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Well ain that special. Cleared the thread of everybody but the newbie til after chores


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Thread killer...


----------



## pbradley (Feb 8, 2012)

ribs @ TGIF.


----------



## Self! (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thread killer...




Get to work on my campaign freeloader!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ain that special. Cleared the thread of everybody but the newbie til after chores



What you talking about every time i get in here everybody leaves


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

I cleared it once more dang I'm good


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

who, what, when, where, why, how?
Chinese takeout on the way home. feef wit snow pea's, chicky wings, and flied lice.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 8, 2012)

Boy named Sue, and a woman named Otis!

Where do I send my campaign contributions?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673922


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

ok, kids are all in bed. Finally have a few minutes to check in. How y'all is?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ok, kids are all in bed. Finally have a few minutes to check in. How y'all is?



pie is done so I'm surfin the net an lissenin to some tunes


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ok, kids are all in bed. Finally have a few minutes to check in. How y'all is?



I is tired. Won't be up for much longer. 0515 comes way too soon in the morning. Man, i'm ready for this week to be over.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> pie is done so I'm surfin the net an lissenin to some tunes



All that talk of pie is makin' me thirsty...guess I'll go grab the whiskey! I earned it today 



rhbama3 said:


> I is tired. Won't be up for much longer. 0515 comes way too soon in the morning. Man, i'm ready for this week to be over.



Hope tomorrow is easy on ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> All that talk of pie is makin' me thirsty...guess I'll go grab the whiskey! I earned it today
> 
> 
> 
> Hope tomorrow is easy on ya!



It won't be. I figure tomorrow is about a 14 hour day.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good night I have a early trip to Forsyth in the morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good night I have a early trip to Forsyth in the morning



seeya, Q!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I is tired. Won't be up for much longer. 0515 comes way too soon in the morning. Man, i'm ready for this week to be over.



Well hello there is that Murphy with ya 



Sugar Plum said:


> All that talk of pie is makin' me thirsty...guess I'll go grab the whiskey! I earned it today



sure ya did........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It won't be. I figure tomorrow is about a 14 hour day.



Ewwww. Sorry! Hope you get a good night's sleep, then!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well hello there is that Murphy with ya
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya did........



Yeah, Me and Murph are buds. Lately, Mayhem seems to be hitching a ride with me too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> Get to work on my campaign freeloader!



I'm busy makin a Gantt chart in excel. Get in line bean eater..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, Me and Murph are buds. Lately, Mayhem seems to be hitching a ride with me too.



Well I knew bout you an Murph, but invitin Mayhem like that seems a lil reckless even fer you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I knew bout you an Murph, but invitin Mayhem like that seems a lil reckless even fer you



They are old friends. Rob taught Mayhem everything he knows..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are old friends. Rob taught Mayhem everything he knows..



It's easy to forget that y'all have real names, sometimes...

I wondered how the heck you knew that about my husband!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are old friends. Rob taught Mayhem everything he knows..



i know, right? 
 That commercial where he's under the dash doing the GPS? and yelling "Recalculating!" That was me on the way to Quack's house. That stoopid GPS had me visiting places i'd never even heard of. I hate those guys....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's easy to forget that y'all have real names, sometimes...
> 
> I wondered how the heck you knew that about my husband!



Me and him went to different schools together at different times..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's easy to forget that y'all have real names, sometimes...
> 
> I wondered how the heck you knew that about my husband!



I was Rob first. Your hubby can be Rob #2.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and him went to different schools together at different times..



Ohhhh. Ok. 








Wait, what?  



rhbama3 said:


> I was Rob first. Your hubby can be Rob #2.



Uh, I'll try to remember that


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ohhhh. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawd help you if you ever make it to a full fledged winder-licker get together.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd help you if you ever make it to a full fledged winder-licker get together.



I know, right? It'll be confoosin'!


----------



## Self! (Feb 8, 2012)

Vote for Otis!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote for Otis! Early and often!



Isn't that what got you disqualified last time?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote for Otis!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't that what got you disqualified last time?



I think his long braided nose hairs are what offended people the most.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think his long braided nose hairs are what offended people the most.



Well, he had read in a book that chicks dig politicians with facial hair. Not sure that reading Lenin was a good idea:


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> Vote for Otis!



Eh ... whos runnin against him?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Eh ... whos runnin against him?



Snooki from Jersey Shore. Pretty sure she's got the P-diddy votes locked up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2012)

oh well, guess everybody left once the cooler was empty. I'm outta here too.


----------



## Self! (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh well, guess everybody left once the cooler was empty. I'm outta here too.





They all came to hear my speech, sorry you missed it. My next is on some land that holds 30 toms per acre. Thank you can make it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> They all came to hear my speech, sorry you missed it. My next is on some land that holds 30 toms per acre. Thank you can make it?



Only if they're still frozen...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, he had read in a book that chicks dig politicians with facial hair. Not sure that reading Lenin was a good idea:



Viva La Bolivia!


----------



## Self! (Feb 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Viva La Bolivia!





I was just talking to this model on FB from there. See is endorsing me for office.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Viva La Bolivia!



No kidding!!

Hey, hook up with Sugar Plum, she has some issues and needs therapy. I told her you were very reasonable with your fees...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't you just hate to wake up in the middle of the night thinking about something and know if you don't get up to do it you will not remember the brainstorm in the morning?

Well now I am awake.  

Oh I might as well  make the most of it and brew a cup or three of coffee.  Any takers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Dang if I didn't wake up at 3:03 AM this morning and realized that I was sitting up in my recliner with my glasses still on, the TV remote lying in my lap, the  Jimmy Kimmel show from Indianapolis was just coming on, and I am wondering whether I took my medicine last night before bedtime.  I watched the show for about 15 minutes before I went back to sleep.  It seemed like 10 minutes later, it was 4:50 AM and time to get up.  

Was not much news in the newspaper this morning, so here I am looking for some of your much needed coffee.  Yep, I need a couple of cups please.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

mernin E and G, whats up with you fellers this mernin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

mornin' fellers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good morning Blood and KB.   I am just going "round and round" just like a windmill doorknob on an outhouse door during a bad outbreak of diarrhea.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good morning Blood and KB.   I am just going "round and round" just like a windmill doorknob on an outhouse door during a bad outbreak of diarrhea.



thats toooo deep E, its easyer to just say ..your hangin like a hair in a biscuit... i found that for some reason the wemonz like it when ya talk like that...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

coffee coffee coffee

Mornin Folks! Its a bit chilly out there this mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mornin Snowy 
Pass the coffee pleeze 

Mornin to the rest of you drivlers too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning all yee peeps...Dr. Bob says have a terrific thirsty thursday!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Who woulda thought that a breakfast including Chick-fil-a an McD's woulda been out done by a microwave sausage biskit  I think the cooks were mad at me


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2012)

HEY LADIES!!! IT'S TRUE


 The way to a man's heart is through his stomach. Stab in and thrust up.


morning folks


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 9, 2012)

"The way to a Man's heart is through his stomach"

Ask any Proctologist.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Quack told me the way to his heart was through a 9 inning game of neckad twista


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I might as well  make the most of it and brew a cup or three of coffee.  Any takers?


 bbrrrr, thanks!!


SnowHunter said:


> coffee coffee coffee
> 
> Mornin Folks! Its a bit chilly out there this mornin


 Nippy down this way too! Mornin!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy
> Pass the coffee pleeze
> 
> Mornin to the rest of you drivlers too.


 Mernin!


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee peeps...Dr. Bob says have a terrific thirsty thursday!


Have ya dog-sitted lately?   


Hankus said:


> Who woulda thought that a breakfast including Chick-fil-a an McD's woulda been out done by a microwave sausage biskit  I think the cooks were mad at me


hold on, forgot to hit quote on the other post........... YOU considering getting a MOHAWK hair cut?!?!?!


NOYDB said:


> "The way to a Man's heart is through his stomach"
> 
> Ask any Proctologist.


 HERE folks, we have the "Voice of Reason" posting in the driveler thread.....  ........ Hi NOYDB, how are ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Good mornin Drivelheads!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin Drivelheads!!!


 
morning JC


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin Drivelheads!!!


 CHIEF!!!!!!! Hiya!


Kendallbearden said:


> morning JC


 Mernin KB!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> morning JC



Mornin KB, New avy, same title I see.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KB, New avy, same title I see.


 
Yep, getting ready for turkey season 

and yeah.....the title is the same


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Helllloooo Your Highness!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 


Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Gotta go return a rental car....BBL!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go return a rental car....BBL!!!


 
I'm outta here too. Got some projects in the shop that need to be finished. Be back later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go return a rental car....BBL!!!


HB Chief!


Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!


 Mornin Crickett!


Kendallbearden said:


> I'm outta here too. Got some projects in the shop that need to be finished. Be back later


 Git it done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

a odd combo but very good!

stir fried veggies and chicken over spaghetti noodles... oh and soy sauce... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> a odd combo but very good!
> 
> stir fried veggies and chicken over spaghetti noodles... oh and soy sauce... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it



Yer makin' me hungry!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> a odd combo but very good!
> 
> stir fried veggies and chicken over spaghetti noodles... oh and soy sauce... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it


I've had something similar, it ain't bad............ try sketti salad...... sketti noodles, chip up onions, bell peppers (green, red & yellow) and pour on Zesty Italian dressing, THAT'S good eats!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yer makin' me hungry!


He does it every morning to us, makes us all drool for the next 2 hours!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've had something similar, it ain't bad............ try sketti salad...... sketti noodles, chip up onions, bell peppers (green, red & yellow) and pour on Zesty Italian dressing, THAT'S good eats!





Keebs said:


> He does it every morning to us, makes us all drool for the next 2 hours!



im sorry for ... dont think about that crisp broccoli and mushrooms.. and the smell of them red bell peppers mmmmm


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He does it every morning to us, makes us all drool for the next 2 hours!



I had to go put me some ramen noodles in the pot. Just wish I had time to thaw out some shrimp to go in it. Gotta leave for the dr's office here in a few.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im sorry for ... dont think about that crisp broccoli and mushrooms.. and the smell of them red bell peppers mmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im sorry for ... dont think about that crisp broccoli and mushrooms.. and the smell of them red bell peppers mmmmm


You're a tease, Mr.Blood!


Crickett said:


> I had to go put me some ramen noodles in the pot. Just wish I had time to thaw out some shrimp to go in it. Gotta leave for the dr's office here in a few.


I pulled out my Emerald Cocoa Roast Almonds to munch on.........


Crickett said:


>


 DITTO!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Mornin` ya`ll.

This would be good.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I pulled out my Emerald Cocoa Roast Almonds to munch on.........



Yumm! Those sound good!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Mornin' everyone!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone!



Mornin'


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2012)

Y'all cut me some slack please, I'm having my 4th ankle surgery since last August tomorrow, I deal with stress by making moronic jokes!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin'







kracker said:


> Y'all cut me some slack please, I'm having my 4th ankle surgery since last August tomorrow, I deal with stress by making moronic jokes!!



Ouch! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ouch! Hope everything goes well!


Thank you!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Y'all cut me some slack please, I'm having my 4th ankle surgery since last August tomorrow, I deal with stress by making moronic jokes!!




Hope everything goes well!


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hope everything goes well!


Thank you too!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll.
> 
> This would be good.


I'll be expecting you in about an hour with my bowl, thank you!


Crickett said:


> Yumm! Those sound good!


They ARE!    "Just enough" to keep the edge off......


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone!


Mornin Sugar!


kracker said:


> Y'all cut me some slack please, I'm having my 4th ankle surgery since last August tomorrow, I deal with stress by making moronic jokes!!


 Ouch!  Dang, what'd ya do to it??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll be expecting you in about an hour with my bowl, thank you!





How about these instead?  

They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Kracker, good luck with your surgery. Hope they get it fixed and you recover right quick.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?



We REALLY need the puking smiley back!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?


Pics of you eating some first.............


Sugar Plum said:


> We REALLY need the puking smiley back!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?






Send a jar to Tbug for her Birthday !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

little cow waving smiley.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> little cow waving smiley.






Big cow waving smiley backatcha !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> little cow waving smiley.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Big cow waving smiley backatcha !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?



that sir confirms you CAN eat everything on a hog but the squeal! 
bet they go down like an oyster...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about these instead?
> 
> They got these at the Piggly Wiggly in Donaldsonville. Want me to bring you some back?



Dang...they closed down all the Piggly Wiggly's up this way. I guess I won't get to try pickled pig lips.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> a odd combo but very good!
> 
> stir fried veggies and chicken over spaghetti noodles... oh and soy sauce... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it



try it with steak, soy sauce and honey next time and put olive oil & honey on the noodles while they are still hot.... thats some good stuff right there


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 9, 2012)

ooo HEY YALL!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ooo HEY YALL!!!!!!


 no subway again today?!?!?!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no subway again today?!?!?!



nooo im is broke!!!!! plus we are having a criminal justice lunch with all the classes together


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> nooo im is broke!!!!! plus we are having a criminal justice lunch with all the classes together


----------



## kracker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Kracker, good luck with your surgery. Hope they get it fixed and you recover right quick.


Thanks Nic and everybody here, I broke it twice last year, July and August. The surgeon wanted to amputate my foot in August because of all the damage, luckily he saved it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks Nic and everybody here, I broke it twice last year, July and August. The surgeon wanted to amputate my foot in August because of all the damage, luckily he saved it.


 I'll say it again........... Daaaaannnggg!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hold on, forgot to hit quote on the other post........... YOU considering getting a MOHAWK hair cut?!?!?!



Ummmmmm yeah  Where ya been whilst I been a decidin on this 








Hope it goes well kracker. Busted wheels suck.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmmm yeah  Where ya been whilst I been a decidin on this


 shoot boy, half the time it takes me half the time longer to figure out what you're trying to say half the time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!



Afternoon 



Kendallbearden said:


> I'm outta here too. Got some projects in the shop that need to be finished. Be back later





Keebs said:


> HB Chief!
> 
> Mornin Crickett!
> 
> Git it done!



What she said 



blood on the ground said:


> a odd combo but very good!
> 
> stir fried veggies and chicken over spaghetti noodles... oh and soy sauce... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it



Ain't knockin it!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll.
> 
> This would be good.



That's not right.... 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone!



Afternoon 



kracker said:


> Y'all cut me some slack please, I'm having my 4th ankle surgery since last August tomorrow, I deal with stress by making moronic jokes!!



Good luck on the surgery and a quick recovery, kracker. BTW, I like your moronic jokes 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> little cow waving smiley.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Big cow waving smiley backatcha !!







lilD1188 said:


> try it with steak, soy sauce and honey next time and put olive oil & honey on the noodles while they are still hot.... thats some good stuff right there





lilD1188 said:


> ooo HEY YALL!!!!!!



Do whaaaaaa....  OH, Hey!!! 



kracker said:


> Thanks Nic and everybody here, I broke it twice last year, July and August. The surgeon wanted to amputate my foot in August because of all the damage, luckily he saved it.



Didja slap him upside the head, I hope so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmmm yeah  Where ya been whilst I been a decidin on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I ciphered it correctly? 



Keebs said:


> shoot boy, half the time it takes me half the time longer to figure out what you're trying to say half the time!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So I ciphered it correctly?


 you got better ciphering skills 'cause you've been doing it longer than me.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr... gotta meeting to go to directly after work, and I just spilled a big ole gob of cream corn on a white button down .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr... gotta meeting to go to directly after work, and I just spilled a big ole gob of cream corn on a white button down .


 I'm glad I'm not the only one that needs a bib!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you got better ciphering skills 'cause you've been doing it longer than me.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big cow waving smiley backatcha !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr... gotta meeting to go to directly after work, and I just spilled a big ole gob of cream corn on a white button down .



Tell'em your udder started leaking


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr... gotta meeting to go to directly after work, and I just spilled a big ole gob of cream corn on a white button down .



Go topless?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Go topless?


 mmmm, I like the way you think!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell'em your udder started leaking





hdm03 said:


> Go topless?





Keebs said:


> mmmm, I like the way you think!





These are ALL excellent comments/suggestions, I was just thinking about keeping my jacket on . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr... gotta meeting to go to directly after work, and I just spilled a big ole gob of cream corn on a white button down .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>











Exhaling a long drag of a Marlboro Light . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exhaling a long drag of a Marlboro Light . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These are ALL excellent comments/suggestions, I was just thinking about keeping my jacket on . . .



Try the jacket wiff no shirt, tell'em you too sexy for yo shirt


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These are ALL excellent comments/suggestions, I was just thinking about keeping my jacket on . . .


 I had to do that the other day........... maybe I shoulda zipped it up too.................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Exhaling a long drag of a Marlboro Light . . .


and commences to coughing...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Try the jacket wiff no shirt, tell'em you too sexy for yo shirt



   I smell good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Try the jacket wiff no shirt, tell'em you too sexy for yo shirt










Keebs said:


> I had to do that the other day........... maybe I shoulda zipped it up too.................
> 
> and commences to coughing...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I smell good.






Can I sniff ya ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can I sniff ya ??



not till you git rid of that soured cream corn smell. 
peee yuuuu


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I smell good.



Aight, what did you spill??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> not till you git rid of that soured cream corn smell.
> peee yuuuu


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

hey quack, in yer avatar, are those reall diamond earings or cubic zirconium?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey quack, in yer avatar, are those reall diamond earings or cubic zirconium?






Ain't nuttin fake on that gal . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey quack, in yer avatar, are those reall diamond earings or cubic zirconium?



Why are you looking at her earings


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







blood on the ground said:


> hey quack, in yer avatar, are those reall diamond earings or cubic zirconium?



Their fake...you can tell by that smirk on her face, but they look good too!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HERE folks, we have the "Voice of Reason" posting in the driveler thread.....  ........ Hi NOYDB, how are ya?



Hello Ms. Keebs.

VoR? Only by comparison.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Their fake...you can tell by that smirk on her face, but they look good too!!!





That "smirk" is what makes her so SEXY !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin fake on that gal . . .


if they and as big as they are man they are nice!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why are you looking at her earings


valaweens right around the corner...wuz thinkin of gifts 


Jeff C. said:


> Their fake...you can tell by that smirk on her face, but they look good too!!!



id have ta have them in my hand just ta see if they are fake! either way..your right they look good..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That "smirk" is what makes her so SEXY !!!



I would eat her boogers all day long


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Hello Ms. Keebs.
> 
> VoR? Only by comparison.......


 so true....... welcome to the zoo crew anyway!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I would eat her boogers all day long



Lawd have mercy on him. 

and quit making me laugh out loud at work. Everybody is looking at me funny.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

self-moderation, self-moderation, self-moderation.....

Dat's da name of the game after reading back about 10 posts


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That "smirk" is what makes her so SEXY !!!



I'm studyin it now!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good afternoon everyone



Afternoon qball


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good afternoon everyone


 
howdy


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking back who is sniffing who around here


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Looking back who is sniffing who around here


 
there's so much....stuff.....on here, it all blends together. You can't smell who left what


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Good afternoon everyone


 you're quick!  you were "just" in the cafe'!


Kendallbearden said:


> there's so much....stuff.....on here, it all blends together. You can't smell who left what


 you gonna wish you didn't sniff around one of these times, I PROMISE!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

did i miss somthin?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you gonna wish you didn't sniff around one of these times, I PROMISE!


 
already do.....see title


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> did i miss somthin?


 you usually do, don't you?


Kendallbearden said:


> already do.....see title


 oh puhleeze, I saw you knock 5 ppl out of the way to start this thing!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're quick!  you were "just" in the cafe'!
> 
> you gonna wish you didn't sniff around one of these times, I PROMISE!



Moving around every time, I get in here and everybody jumps ship like a bunch of rats on a sinking ship. That why I posted yesterday that I must be contagious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> self-moderation, self-moderation, self-moderation.....
> 
> Dat's da name of the game after reading back about 10 posts






The natives are restless, it's almost Friday !!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh puhleeze, I saw you knock 5 ppl out of the way to start this thing!


 
you mean this thread......that sugar plum started?  



qball594 said:


> Moving around every time, I get in here and everybody jumps ship like a bunch of rats on a sinking ship. That why I posted yesterday that I must be contagious.


 
I believe your metaphor is redundant and insulting 
The term "jumping ship" refers to people leaving as if from a sinking ship. However, you go on to say that we are more like rats on a sinking ship. Either two seperate boats are sinking, or you are saying we're rats, which I take offense to.....my hair isn't grey


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Moving around every time, I get in here and everybody jumps ship like a bunch of rats on a sinking ship. That why I posted yesterday that I must be contagious.



aaawww we are sorry... we do  you!! its jus, well you see... you got dog poo on your shoes and well frankly it.. it stinks...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The natives are restless, it's almost Friday !!


 
Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelebrate good times, come on!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Moving around every time, I get in here and everybody jumps ship like a bunch of rats on a sinking ship. That why I posted yesterday that I must be contagious.



Round here......depending on the subject matter, it's best to post and run


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The natives are restless, it's Bloods Friday !!



you IDJIT... i fixed it fer ya....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Afternoon y'all! Busy day here. How is everyone?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was fixing to say I dont think I smell I just took a shower


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I was fixing to say I dont think I smell I just took a shower



Fresh water?? 

See what I mean!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Moving around every time, I get in here and everybody jumps ship like a bunch of rats on a sinking ship. That why I posted yesterday that I must be contagious.


Naawww, that's the norm for around here.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> The natives are restless, I'm wearing my loin cloth !!





Kendallbearden said:


> you mean this thread......that sugar plum started?
> 
> _*she beat you to it.................. well heck, what were YOU talking about?!?!?!?*_
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> aaawww we are sorry... we do  you!! its jus, well you see... you got dog poo on your shoes and well frankly it.. it stinks...





Jeff C. said:


> Round here......depending on the subject matter, it's best to post and run


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Afternoon y'all! Busy day here. How is everyone?



hangin like a hair in a biscuit...love it when they ask me that!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> you mean this thread......that sugar plum started?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I figered that if said that everyone would stay in here a little long and call me on that. If I didnt everyone leaves.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hangin like a hair in a biscuit...love it when they ask me that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Afternoon y'all! Busy day here. How is everyone?



Tarred, but good!!!  How you iz?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I figered that if said that everyone would stay in here a little long and call me on that. If I didnt everyone leaves.


 
Durn....i fell right into your trap


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tarred, but good!!!  How you iz?



'Bout the same!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Afternoon y'all! Busy day here. How is everyone?



Tired to just came back from your neck of the woods


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Tired to just came back from your neck of the woods



I just got home from town and passed a horse a buggy on 18! Crazy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just got home from town and passed a horse a buggy on 18! Crazy!


 You're kidding, really???  Dang, no pics?!?! no pics, didn't happen!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just got home from town and passed a horse a buggy on 18! Crazy!



You passed him or he passed you


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just got home from town and passed a horse a buggy on 18! Crazy!


 
Ain't interesting unless the driver was an attractive woman who picked her nose


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You're kidding, really???  Dang, no pics?!?! no pics, didn't happen!



Too much traffic trying to get around him. I had to hit the brakes hard after going over the hill and finding him in my way 

BAD road to be ridin' down!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> You passed him or he passed you







Kendallbearden said:


> Ain't interesting unless the driver was an attractive woman who picked her nose


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I will have to get back in a little later, my little girl has archery practice


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Too much traffic trying to get around him. I had to hit the brakes hard after going over the hill and finding him in my way
> 
> BAD road to be ridin' down!


 Now see, you said you had to hit the brakes, which meant you were going slow if not stopped, PERFECT opportunity to take a picture!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now see, you said you had to hit the brakes, which meant you were going slow if not stopped, PERFECT opportunity to take a picture!



I don't think the dozen cars and semis behind me would have thought so!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just got home from town and passed a horse a buggy on 18! Crazy!





Amish, or plantation quail hunters?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2012)

You all have a great and safe friday and an even better weekend!

its time ta cutt to the hut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> You all have a great and safe friday and an even better weekend!
> 
> its time ta cutt to the hut!



TC,blood...have a good'un!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

I found some cream corn in my bella button . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't think the dozen cars and semis behind me would have thought so!!





blood on the ground said:


> You all have a great and safe friday and an even better weekend!
> 
> its time ta cutt to the hut!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I found some cream corn in my bella button . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I found some cream corn in my bella button . . .


 
Cream corn or mash?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...this time ...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2012)

Go!!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Go!!! Dawgs!!






Pups SUCK !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I found some cream corn in my bella button . . .



Did ya eat it.
Wait....... how'd ya find it I KNOW you didn't see it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pups SUCK !!


Hold on Quack, I got this one!



nickel back said:


> Go!!! Dawgs!!



_*'Scuse me, wrong forum darlin', you're wanting the SPORTS forum, thank you!*_


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2012)

I was reminded today that I ate corn yesterday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya eat it.
> Wait....... how'd ya find it I KNOW you didn't see it.










Baaaaaaaaad Mandy, baaaaaaaad !!!



Puff, puff . . . Ahhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I was reminded today that I ate corn yesterday



Somehow....I knew you'd find your way into this conversation


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Self-moderate!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Somehow....I knew you'd find your way into this conversation



I was just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baaaaaaaaad Mandy, baaaaaaaad !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Puff, puff . . . Ahhhhhhhhhh...






Why is my computer so slow. It's BRAND NEW.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate!






Afternoon Yall 

Look what arrived at my PO this mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya eat it.
> Wait....... how'd ya find it I KNOW you didn't see it.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Baaaaaaaaad Mandy, baaaaaaaad !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Puff, puff . . . Ahhhhhhhhhh...





Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate!


 we usually do!


SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall
> 
> Look what arrived at my PO this mornin
> View attachment 649874


 Dang that Aimee is GROWING!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hold on Quack, I got this one!
> 
> 
> 
> _*'Scuse me, wrong forum darlin', you're wanting the SPORTS forum, thank you!*_



nope just spreading the word sweet heart.......

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate!



I show up.... then Nic shows up... Hmmmm, I see a pattern here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate!




No worries brother, I'll take it from here . . .





SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall
> 
> Look what arrived at my PO this mornin
> View attachment 649874





Hiya Snowangel !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello Quack, Keebs, Nic, Jeff, and even Kendall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Quack, Keebs, Nic, Jeff, and even Kendall






Hiya Coach !!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

IIIIII, M back for now


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Quack, Keebs, Nic, Jeff, and even Kendall


 
hey there


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang that Aimee is GROWING!!!


I know  she's growing up WAY too fast! I say she's 5 goin on 50 


Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries brother, I'll take it from here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Quacker


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall
> 
> Look what arrived at my PO this mornin
> View attachment 649874




MMMMMMM....marshmallow chicks!!  

Hey Shmoo!!! 



Les Miles said:


> Hello Quack, Keebs, Nic, Jeff, and even Kendall



What's gwine on, Les???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> IIIIII, M back for now



Catchya later


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMM....marshmallow chicks!!
> 
> Hey Shmoo!!!
> 
> ...



Hey Shmoo 

Chicken nuggets! No pink slime needed 

They're all destined for the freezer after they work on my garden area


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo
> 
> Chicken nuggets! No pink slime needed
> 
> They're all destined for the freezer after they work on my garden area


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Evenin everyone. Glad this day is over....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin everyone. Glad this day is over....



Long day Bro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Long day Bro?



Hey Sis...looky what I dug up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis...looky what I dug up.
> 
> View attachment 649883



 diggin up bones   That was a FINE weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> diggin up bones   That was a FINE weekend



Yesssss it was.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a bad day and tomorrow is the weekend eve.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well did I miss anything


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin everyone. Glad this day is over....



x's 2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not a bad day and tomorrow is the weekend eve.



Not for me. 



qball594 said:


> Well did I miss anything



Nope, not a thing..



Laneybird said:


> x's 2



Howdy LB..


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think very body is gone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I think very body is gone



Not me this time. I took a shower this morning..


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think i need to take one every time I log on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I think i need to take one every time I log on



Maybe we should get some of that Axe body spray that attracts all of the hotties...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I think i need to take one every time I log on


Nah, I had a small crisis just before I left work, had to help out then hit the clock & leave........... just came in from feeding critters......... dang I"m beat!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe we should get some of that Axe body spray that attracts all of the hotties...


Your avatar is toooo cute, shuggums!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe we should get some of that Axe body spray that attracts all of the hotties...



yeah that might work


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nah, I had a small crisis just before I left work, had to help out then hit the clock & leave........... just came in from feeding critters......... dang I"m beat!



What kind of critters you have


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Your avatar is toooo cute, shuggums!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

birds fed


beer open



new band playin in my ears that I jus found on youtube


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> What kind of critters you have


horses, ducks, cheekuns, cats & dogs........


Hankus said:


> birds fed
> 
> 
> beer open
> ...


got mine done too, got my drank fixed & waiting on SWAMP PEOPLE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> birds fed
> 
> 
> beer open
> ...



Dangit man!!!! Don't bogart the band, who is it?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Had just about all them at one time now just down to a dog, thank for the reminder on swamp people just about forgot


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> horses, ducks, cheekuns, cats & dogs........
> 
> got mine done too, got my drank fixed & waiting on SWAMP PEOPLE!



They been on all day. Think my ol man has watched bout 4 hours 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man!!!! Don't bogart the band, who is it?



I'm huntin a postable song or 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> birds fed
> 
> 
> beer open
> ...








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man!!!! Don't bogart the band, who is it?



Yeah...what Mig said 

Waitin on Swamp People....


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2012)

Really hope this season of Swamp people will be better then the last ... less drama and hollywood.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

well yall can keep the beer and I'll watch with a glass of ice tea


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> well yall can keep the beer and I'll watch with a glass of ice tea



Yankee Ice Tea


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They been on all day. Think my ol man has watched bout 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> I'm huntin a postable song or 2


 The NEW season.............


slip said:


> Really hope this season of Swamp people will be better then the last ... less drama and hollywood.





qball594 said:


> well yall can keep the beer and I'll watch with a glass of ice tea


I'll be joining ya with the sweet tea soon as I eat.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


>




Rockabilly


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its about that time


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Rockabilly



Heres the or 2 



Pretty sure we've all had one of these days


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Its about that time



Well what's yer answer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Heres the or 2
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure we've all had one of these days



Never heard of these boys til I checked out more of the BC   

Lol...heard somethin unpostable in there the second time I listened to it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)

ok, gotta go............. hey, ya'll keep Mud in your thoughts, that 'ol boy is SICK!  If he ain't no better in the morning he's going to the doc, so ya KNOW he ain't "up to par"!
LATER GATOR!!!!!! Chooot'em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its time


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Never heard of these boys til I checked out more of the BC
> 
> Lol...heard somethin unpostable in there the second time I listened to it



I was jus fissin ta say 


I has heard them before


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Its time



I'll grab my go bag and pea shooter. Where we goin?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anywhere you want to go mountians to the swamp down here in the SE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Anywhere you want to go mountians to the swamp down here in the SE



OK, Montana it is...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dang I was hopeing you was going say swamp


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Howdy y'all! 

Hankus, ya ever heard any Old Crow Medicine Show songs? They're pretty good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh well...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Amish, or plantation quail hunters?



Nick, the buggy I saw was homemade. Just scrap stuff put together for hauling and working...poor horse looked ROUGH


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> Hankus, ya ever heard any Old Crow Medicine Show songs? They're pretty good.



I'm pretty familiar with Joe Crow tequilla. Does that count?


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh well...



Woah Nic


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty familiar with Joe Crow tequilla. Does that count?



Tequila? Blech!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

after that commercial I'm half a mind to start a feud


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Woah Nic



Whoa...what? Think he's just bored?


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh well...



I told nic don't let them duck hunters get to em.

You served the forum well my friend.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> Hankus, ya ever heard any Old Crow Medicine Show songs? They're pretty good.



ya mean like Wagon Wheel an Methamphetamine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tequila? Blech!



Bad Cuban, Bad..

You've obviously never had the Joe Crow gran centenario azul...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh well...



deeeeep subject.................shallow minds................this wont end well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> I told nic don't let them duck hunters get to em.
> 
> You served the forum well my friend.



I've actually witnessed Nic pull out his blade and come close to puttin holes in the tires of a car just because it had a DU sticker on it..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad Cuban, Bad..
> 
> You've obviously never had the Joe Crow gran centenario azul...



I thought ya said takela


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ya mean like Wagon Wheel an Methamphetamine



Yep. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad Cuban, Bad..
> 
> You've obviously never had the Joe Crow gran centenario azul...



A little lower please. My lower back is killin' me. Tequila is EVIL. That's all I've got to say about it..... 



Hankus said:


> deeeeep subject.................shallow minds................this wont end well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I thought ya said takela



It is.........and a yummy nectar of the god's at that, if you can scare up a bottle somewhere. It's very rare now days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> A little lower please. My lower back is killin' me. Tequila is EVIL. That's all I've got to say about it.....
> :



You gotta quit drankin the cheap stuff made from the barrel scrapin's.

I'm real good with lower backs though..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've actually witnessed Nic pull out his blade and come close to puttin holes in the tires of a car just because it had a DU sticker on it..



If it was a perticular muddy chevy I'd buy him a new stone fer resharpenin that blade


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If it was a perticular muddy chevy I'd buy him a new stone fer resharpenin that blade



It was actually a 280z Nissan....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> Hankus, ya ever heard any Old Crow Medicine Show songs? They're pretty good.[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta quit drankin the cheap stuff made from the barrel scrapin's.
> 
> I'm real good with lower backs though..



I don't know what kind it was the last dozen times I tried it, but I swear the Devil himself came and kicked my tail!

Door's unlocked


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't know what kind it was the last dozen times I tried it, but I swear the Devil himself came and kicked my tail!
> 
> Door's unlocked



Oh, so you tried Mezcal.....

I'll just wait till you get here this weekend for the carwash and speech...


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2012)

seriously yall ...
http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=2602


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you tried Mezcal.....
> 
> I'll just wait till you get here this weekend for the carwash and speech...



Technically, Mezcal isn't tequila ....but yes, I've had it. Along with Patron and a few others. Bleah!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep.



thought so 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was actually a 280z Nissan....



I got a nissan with flat tires 



slip said:


> seriously yall ...
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=2602



like a Redd Foxx heart attack


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

slip said:


> seriously yall ...
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=2602


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

slip said:


> seriously yall ...
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=2602




Did he temporarily ban himself to keep from getting banned by someone else?


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Good grief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

slip said:


> seriously yall ...
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=2602





david w. said:


> Good grief!



I heard Kendall will be taking his place....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he temporarily ban himself to keep from getting banned by someone else?



Notice all the mods peekin' in?


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Kendall will be taking his place....



Count me out.


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Notice all the mods peekin' in?



I always peak in.Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> I always peak in.Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah!



AAARRRGGGGGGG!G!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Kendall will be taking his place....


Not going to happen!!


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> AAARRRGGGGGGG!G!!!!!!!!



I musta touched a nerve there.














Im sexy and i know it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

out with the gators an on with the catfishin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Kendall will be taking his place....


 
You heard right. Now, down to business. Otis, me and you's gonna run dis joint 


david w. said:


> Count me out.


 
Suit yourself 
You can forget that trip to vegas then  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not going to happen!!


 
Too late, i'm scheduled to take over on December 22nd of this year 


wait.....december 22nd......DANG IT!!!!!! Laaaawd, i sure hope them mayans were wrong


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

There isn't no way I'm sticking my hand in no hole that I can't see


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> I musta touched a nerve there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> You heard right. Now, down to business. Otis, me and you's gonna run dis joint
> 
> 
> Suit yourself
> ...



Don't you even start it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> There isn't no way I'm sticking my hand in no hole that I can't see



Scared? It's just a wittle tiny fishy.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Don't you even start it.


 
What are you doing on here? I told you not to leave the kitchen until all the dishes were done


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> There isn't no way I'm sticking my hand in no hole that I can't see



Umm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft

Ain't no need in me gettin banned too...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Scared? It's just a wittle tiny fishy.....



Thats why they make hooks and sinkers for


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Im sexy and i know it.



Now that song is stuck in my head again


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> What are you doing on here? I told you not to leave the kitchen until all the dishes were done



Duh,You bought me a dishwasher.Sometimes i wonder about you.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft
> 
> Ain't no need in me gettin banned too...


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now that song is stuck in my head again


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft
> 
> Ain't no need in me gettin banned too...


 

I had the same thought


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> There isn't no way I'm sticking my hand in no hole that I can't see



and....



Sugar Plum said:


> Scared? It's just a wittle tiny fishy.....



..............this 



qball594 said:


> Thats why they make hooks and sinkers for



Wuss


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Too late, i'm scheduled to take over on December 22nd of this year
> 
> 
> wait.....december 22nd......DANG IT!!!!!! Laaaawd, i sure hope them mayans were wrong


It was December 22nd of last year, and you were sleeping off a hangover when we tried to contact you!!........Sorry you missed your window of opportunity there Bud!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, gotta go............. hey, ya'll keep Mud in your thoughts, that 'ol boy is SICK!  If he ain't no better in the morning he's going to the doc, so ya KNOW he ain't "up to par"!
> LATER GATOR!!!!!! Chooot'em!!!!!!!!!



I was wonderin where he was today....hope all is well!!!



Hankus said:


> I was jus fissin ta say
> 
> 
> I has heard them before



 EDIT 



Nicodemus said:


> Oh well...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft
> 
> Ain't no need in me gettin banned too...



Oh, uh, gotta go! 



SnowHunter said:


> Now that song is stuck in my head again



You too?? He's killin' me with that song!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Since I dont know the song yall keep talkin bout I'm thinkin yall need to lissin to real music


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Look at all them mods down there stawkin us.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft
> 
> Ain't no need in me gettin banned too...



Should have elaborated a little better on that


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Duh,You bought me a dishwasher.Sometimes i wonder about you.


 
Yeah, but then your hands won't be soft and clean .......
































































......when you do the laundry and make me a snack. Oh, and have you seen the remote? Did you touch it again? What did i tell you about moving my remote?


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Since I dont know the song yall keep talkin bout I'm thinkin yall need to lissin to real music



HE HE......PM sent!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was December 22nd of last year, and you were still sleeping off a hangover when we tried to contact you!!........Sorry you missed your window of opportunity there Bud!!



I was hungover an I didn get no call...............I checked


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Since I dont know the song yall keep talkin bout I'm thinkin yall need to lissin to real music



Trust me, I'm tryin'.....



david w. said:


> HE HE......PM sent!



DON"T OPEN IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Look at all them mods down there stawkin us.


 
Sorry about that. It's a product of me posting. I told y'all to change the wiring on that durn bat signal, but nooooooooo y'all just have to come around when i post 

And mods, while you're all here, where's my sammich? 
The bat signal has that on there for a reason....it's not just to practice your reading skills


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, uh, gotta go!
> 
> 
> 
> You too?? He's killin' me with that song!



I didn't do nothing!

I was just talking about the song you said  you loved.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hang on I'm in here now everybody will leave


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Trust me, I'm tryin'.....
> 
> 
> 
> DON"T OPEN IT!!!!!!



Ah hush it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Hang on I'm in here now everybody will leave


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Hang on I'm in here now everybody will leave



Im gone.Somebody is in here.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Trust me, I'm tryin'.....
> 
> 
> 
> DON"T OPEN IT!!!!!!



try harder

My mind is like my dawg, if it tastes ...... it spits it out 



qball594 said:


> Hang on I'm in here now everybody will leave



still no answer  An quote once in a while


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Ah hush it!



Nevermind her, she's jus' a lightweight Cuban that can't hold her likker....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm confuzzled....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> I didn't do nothing!
> 
> I was just talking about the song you said  you loved.



 



qball594 said:


> Hang on I'm in here now everybody will leave







david w. said:


> Ah hush it!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just smelled my feet they don't stink don't know why everybody leaves


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> I told nic don't let them duck hunters get to em.
> 
> You served the forum well my friend.



I sure hope this is a joke.


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nevermind her, she's jus' a lightweight Cuban that can't hold her likker....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


>



Wait, that didn't come out like I wanted it to....


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait, that didn't come out like I wanted it to....



To late now mister.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm confuzzled....


 

It's a driveler thread....that's the point of it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nevermind her, she's jus' a lightweight Cuban that can't hold her likker....



You just wait til I see ya again, Messican! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm confuzzled....



It's ok....just nod and smile


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I hate to post and run but it's getting past my bed time


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I hate to post and run but it's getting past my bed time



And you thought everyone else was gonna leave? 

G'night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> It's a driveler thread....that's the point of it



   OH yeah.... 



Sugar Plum said:


> You just wait til I see ya again, Messican!
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok....just nod and smile



No No...I did that once and accidentally bought somethin I didn't want


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well I hate to post and run but it's getting past my bed time


 
It's ok. We's all fixin' to leave anyway. But since you're going i guess we'll stick around for a little while.


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> It's ok. We's all fixin' to leave anyway. But since you're going i guess we'll stick around for a little while.



Seems like this place was rockin until you showed up.Buzz killer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Evening, Ya'll!
Wish i could stay but this day was everything i was afraid it would be. Got a bed calling my name. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

david w. said:


> Seems like this place was rockin until you showed up.Buzz killer.


 
I'm doing the best i can, ok??!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You just wait til I see ya again, Messican!


OK... brang dat whip witcha too...



Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...



word


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> No No...I did that once and accidentally bought somethin I didn't want



And that's EXACTLY how I got stuck being in charge of the cookie booth sales every weekend for the next month!  You wanna buy some cookies? 



Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> word





Just keep the beer cold and the whiskey close. You`re alright.


----------



## david w. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> And that's EXACTLY how I got stuck being in charge of the cookie booth sales every weekend for the next month!  You wanna buy some cookies?




Do they have bacon on em?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of people I need to have a word with...


 
I feel like it may be more than just one word


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...



So what's it like on the other side Nick??    did you see your whole life flash before you?  Is there really a bright light??   

Never knew anyone that had a near banned experience before!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> And you thought everyone else was gonna leave?
> 
> G'night!



They just waited me out


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just keep the beer cold and the whiskey close. You`re alright.



done, done


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So what's it like on the other side Nick??    did you see your whole life flash before you?  Is there really a bright light??
> 
> Never knew anyone that had a near banned experience before!





It was dark, and very strange. Kinda like lookin` in the winder at a party you weren`t invited too...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK... brang dat whip witcha too...







david w. said:


> Do they have bacon on em?



no 


Tag-a-long said:


> So what's it like on the other side Nick??    did you see your whole life flash before you?  Is there really a bright light??
> 
> Never knew anyone that had a near banned experience before!




Did you see DEE?? 



qball594 said:


> They just waited me out



See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So what's it like on the other side Nick??  did you see your whole life flash before you? Is there really a bright light??
> 
> Never knew anyone that had a near banned experience before!


 
Otis.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It was dark, and very strange. Kinda like lookin` in the winder at a party you weren`t invited too...



Ummm, for what it's worth, there ain't no DU stickers on any of my vehicles...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

1 qt. Everclear
1 gal. Apple Juice
1 gal. Cider, apple
7 sticks Cinnamon Stick
800 g (4 Cups) Sugar

Mix apple juice, apple cider, sugar, and cinnamon sticks together. Boil until cinnamon sticks lose flavor. Add Everclear. Refrigerate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, for what it's worth, there ain't no DU stickers on any of my vehicles...





  Your tires are safe.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1 qt. Everclear
> 1 gal. Apple Juice
> 1 gal. Cider, apple
> 7 sticks Cinnamon Stick
> ...


 
Too much work. 

Grab, sit, twist (or pop), tip.....ahhhhh


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1 qt. Everclear
> 1 gal. Apple Juice
> 1 gal. Cider, apple
> 7 sticks Cinnamon Stick
> ...



thats just a start


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ya'll!
> Wish i could stay but this day was everything i was afraid it would be. Got a bed calling my name. See ya'll tomorrow.



10-4 Bammer!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I have a list of  people I need to have a word with...







Sugar Plum said:


> And that's EXACTLY how I got stuck being in charge of the cookie booth sales every weekend for the next month!  You wanna buy some cookies?



Maybe 



Nicodemus said:


> It was dark, and very strange. Kinda like lookin` in the winder at a party you weren`t invited too...



That's EXACTLY how I felt the first few times postin in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Guess I'd better hit the sack too. See y'all tomororw


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better hit the sack too. See y'all tomororw



Good Night Sugar Plum!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's EXACTLY how I felt the first few times postin in here



I give that comment two thumbs up!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 9, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Otis.



Nah ... he's walked right up to the edge ... Nick actually crossed over to the other side!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1 qt. Everclear
> 1 gal. Apple Juice
> 1 gal. Cider, apple
> 7 sticks Cinnamon Stick
> ...



Hmmm.... you got samples?  



Hankus said:


> thats just a start



Care to expand on the recipe??  or is it a trade secret??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give that comment two thumbs up!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

fishins bout over an I'm gone


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm out of here too. Have a good one fellers


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nah ... he's walked right up to the edge ... Nick actually crossed over to the other side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



secret 


an mz Tag I ain got no birds nor do my reglar contacts. I keep my eye/ear out though. Gettin on to spring outta be some to be had


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

G'night ya' bunch of lightweights...

I'm stickin around to see if Nic gets banned again...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> secret



What's it gonna take to get a sample?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's it gonna take to get a sample?



You shouldn't oughta asked that one...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It was dark, and very strange. Kinda like lookin` in the winder at a party you weren`t invited too...


Just for posterity's sake!!!



Just so you know Kendall!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just for posterity's sake!!!



Posterity is highly over rated...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just for posterity's sake!!!
> 
> View attachment 649924
> 
> Just so you know Kendall!!





 It`s good to be back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2012)

Night Y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, I`m callin` it a night too. Regards...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`m callin` it a night too. Regards...



Bunch of lightweights!      Wake up people!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Bunch of lightweights!      Wake up people!!!



I'm up bb.  did you fix the coffee or do I have to?

Can't wait for an answer







or and it is


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

ya better fix it...I can't drink coffee...strictly an iced tea kinda guy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

And TGIF!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2012)

TGIF IS RIGHT !!!!!!!

GOOD MORNING and HAPPY FRIDAY to Boneboy and Gobblin and to all of you drivelers this morning.

Pass the coffee please as I need it to stay awake.

It is going to be a long day for me as one of my customers called me after midnight and advised me that their plant had a fire and my assistance was needed to get them back up and running.  I sure hope that I can perform a miracle in a couple of hours from now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

Morning Mike...I'm sure if anyone can, you can get er done!      Now for me...I'm headed to bed.


----------



## kracker (Feb 10, 2012)

Morning folks, getting ready to head for Athens Reg. Med.Center for hopefully my last ankle surgery!

If I'm not back in a few days, y'all know what 3 things to send!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks, getting ready to head for Athens Reg. Med.Center for hopefully my last ankle surgery!
> 
> If I'm not back in a few days, y'all know what 3 things to send!!





Good luck with the surgery. I don`t reckon you could even have coffee this mornin`. Hopefully they`ll get you fixed up good.


----------



## kracker (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck with the surgery. I don`t reckon you could even have coffee this mornin`. Hopefully they`ll get you fixed up good.


Nope, no coffee, just enough water to take my meds.
Thanks again for the get well wishes, I've been cut on so many times in my life surgeries usually don't bother me. This one has me sort of wigged out. Maybe a couple of xanax will help!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's the "not enough sleep" smiley?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's the "not enough sleep" smiley?



I felt the same way when Na woke me up  But now, after walking down the driveway and back in the frigid cold, I'm wiiiiiiiiiide awake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I felt the same way when Na woke me up  But now, after walking down the driveway and back in the frigid cold, I'm wiiiiiiiiiide awake



uhhhh,,,,,,,,,,must not comment....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

HSIF    









now back to wwerk


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> uhhhh,,,,,,,,,,must not comment....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mornin gang.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Mornin Neil!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

'Moanin !!!   11 1/2 hrs to go !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil!


Love the new avatar. That Aimee is cute as a bug. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!!   11 1/2 hrs to go !!!


I thought you worked nights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Love the new avatar. That Aimee is cute as a bug.
> 
> I thought you worked nights.





2 weeks of days, 2 weeks of nights !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2012)

Morning All   I be right back the boss let the supplies run low.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning All   I be right back the boss let the supplies run low.



He should be fired


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

hi


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!!   11 1/2 hrs to go !!!


Mernin Quacker 


Sterlo58 said:


> Love the new avatar. That Aimee is cute as a bug.
> 
> I thought you worked nights.



Thanky  She is and she knows it.. Little Diva


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi



Mornin Sista


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning All   I be right back the boss let the supplies run low.



You+Coffee=


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista


 Mornin!  


SnowHunter said:


> You+Coffee=


 I know, scary, huh?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2012)

disaster avoided 


Sterlo58 said:


> He should be fired


That was my vote to. 


Keebs said:


> hi


Good morning sunshine.  


SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Quacker
> 
> 
> Thanky  She is and she knows it.. Little Diva


Good morning Nic  

Growning way to fast,  you got her a bow yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> You+Coffee=





Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I know, scary, huh?




You two.

I can get some stuff done quick.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning sunshine.


 Mornin Papapigmy!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You two.
> 
> I can get some stuff done quick.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning Nic
> 
> Growning way to fast,  you got her a bow yet?


Aint they though... little Connor seems to be growing like a weed too!! That fire red hair   

No bow yet,  She's very taken with Ians .22 though 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You two.
> 
> I can get some stuff done quick.


Quick is an understatement


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> No bow yet,  She's very taken with Ians .22 though


 Now THAT'd be a pic I'd like to see, my wittle Aimee shooting!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

just 3 more days of call at the big house. They about got me wore down already....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT'd be a pic I'd like to see, my wittle Aimee shooting!


Yeah I gotta get some  


rhbama3 said:


> just 3 more days of call at the big house. They about got me wore down already....


Almost there Wingman


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah I gotta get some
> 
> Almost there Wingman



Hiya, Snowbabe!
Did you ever get your chickens cured?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Mernin Friends...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Friends...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

morning fellers


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> morning fellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 Might as well have some of this then....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


 
Morning ladies and fellers. 


 That better?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well have some of this then....


Nope, had my almond snack already and waiting to pick up the cheekun plates for the board meeting............ mmmm, grilled cheekun, beans, slaw & texas toast!


Kendallbearden said:


> Morning ladies and fellers.
> 
> 
> That better?


 Much, I don't like being left out, just ask my Mama, she swore my name was "Me too, Me too" when I was growing up, trying to do everything the older girls were doing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, had my almond snack already and waiting to pick up the cheekun plates for the board meeting............ mmmm, grilled cheekun, beans, slaw & texas toast!
> 
> Much, I don't like being left out, just ask my Mama, she swore my name was "Me too, Me too" when I was growing up, trying to do everything the older girls were doing!




Me too, Me too!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, had my almond snack already and waiting to pick up the cheekun plates for the board meeting............ mmmm, grilled cheekun, beans, slaw & texas toast!
> 
> Much, I don't like being left out, just ask my Mama, she swore my name was "Me too, Me too" when I was growing up, trying to do everything the older girls were doing!


 
I don't like being left out either. When's da food gonna be done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I don't like being left out either. When's da food gonna be done.



I thinks we is on da same page


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thinks we is on da same page


 
I think so too. Now we gotta get keebs on our page


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Howdy y'all. Been busy today too. I need a vacation!  listed our dogbox for sale last night and it was just picked up. Who says GON can't get it done?? 

Now, I just need to talk to Rob when he calls later to find out how low he's willing to go come down on the price....mama might get $20 outta this


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I think so too. Now we gotta get keebs on our page



Ain't dat da truf!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Been busy today too. I need a vacation!  listed our dogbox for sale last night and it was just picked up. Who says GON can't get it done??
> 
> Now, I just need to talk to Rob when he calls later to find out how low he's willing to go come down on the price....mama might get $20 outta this


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF IS RIGHT !!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING and HAPPY FRIDAY to Boneboy and Gobblin and to all of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> ...



Well the good news is that I was able to get 170 filters manufactured this morning for my customer in Dublin and thankfully their driver is picking them up now in our plant in Chattanooga.  Thank goodness, I didn't have to drive the 616 miles round trip today before getting home late tonight.  I surely didn't miss two trips through that Atlanta traffic at all today.  Now that the stars and the heavens have lined up together, and the miracle has been performed, I am going to finally take a shower and go to Cheddar's Restaurant and eat a "Key West Chicken and Shrimp" platter for lunch.  I am thinking that I might go to bed early tonight for sure.

Hey drivelers,  don't forget about the FREE BEER TOMORROW !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey drivelers,  don't forget about the FREE BEER TOMORROW !!!!!


Link?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Link?



With map


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> With map


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> With map


 
and GPS coordinates to put in tom tom


----------



## david w. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

david w. said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey!


!yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeH


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Howdy...


----------



## david w. (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> !yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeH


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just finished a deelishus taco salad and a big glass a tea. AAAAHHHHHH 

Now I gotta go ride the stationary bike to burn up those evil calories.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

david w. said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey!


 
OOOOOh, i'm glad you're here. I'll meet you in the secret room


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


 what'd you get to get put in Mod time out last night?????


david w. said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Hi


iH


Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished a deelishus taco salad and a big glass a tea. AAAAHHHHHH
> 
> Now I gotta go ride the stationary bike to burn up those evil calories.


I'm fixing to go walk around the park, wanna join me?


Kendallbearden said:


> OOOOOh, i'm glad you're here. I'll meet you in the secret room


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> OOOOOh, i'm glad you're here. I'll meet you in the secret room



Do ya have to give a secret handshake and give the high sign to get in the secret room.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm fixing to go walk around the park, wanna join me?




Shoot yeah. It may be quitin time by the time I get down there though. We can just skip the walk and go get some brewskies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what'd you get to get put in Mod time out last night?????





I threatened to scalp everbody.  And that wasn`t timeout, that was a genuine ban.  


Nah, just an experiment.  


Did you really think I would leave this place, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Shoot yeah. It may be quitin time by the time I get down there though. We can just skip the walk and go get some brewskies.






Nicodemus said:


> I threatened to scalp everbody.  And that wasn`t timeout, that was a genuine ban.
> 
> 
> Nah, just an experiment.
> ...


Not without kickin & screamin!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Do ya have to give a secret handshake and give the high sign to get in the secret room.


 
If i told you, i'd have to kill you


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 10, 2012)

How are all the drivelers doing on this friday afternoon??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How are all the drivelers doing on this friday afternoon??


?noonretfa yadirf siht no gniod srelevird eht lla era woH
 you tell me & we'll both know!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> If i told you, i'd have to kill you



Man...I have forgotten more of the secret handshakes than you ever knew  



huntinstuff said:


> How are all the drivelers doing on this friday afternoon??



Howdy huntinstuff...big plans for the weekend ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

Woooooooot !!! 



Made it thru dinner without slobbing myself !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woooooooot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Made it thru dinner without slobbing myself !!!



Proud of ya quack. How bout the youngins ? they get any on em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woooooooot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Made it thru dinner without slobbing myself !!!



It's a miricle. 

No pic........ Didn't happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Proud of ya quack. How bout the youngins ? they get any on em.




Seth's got paint chips all in his hair again . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a miricle.
> 
> No pic........ Didn't happen.





I gotta pic for ya, can you receive texts ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seth's got paint chips all in his hair again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How are all the drivelers doing on this friday afternoon??



Up until this point, without. Glad ya could join us  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Woooooooot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Made it thru dinner without slobbing myself !!!



How'd da meetin go??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Heyyyyyyyy, whereyagoin ???  






Jeff C. said:


> Up until this point, without. Glad ya could join us
> 
> 
> 
> How'd da meetin go??






Everybody wanted to know why I was wearing a jacket....


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 10, 2012)

No big plans for this weekend. Just hanging out with the family.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

was it a straightjacket?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2012)

Whats going on in here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Whats going on in here



same old stuff...different day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> was it a straightjacket?




Nope, it was a chartreuse safety jacket !!! 




slip said:


> Whats going on in here




Hiya lil bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> No big plans for this weekend. Just hanging out with the family.



Bout the same here...gotta work Sunday though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Whats going on in here




Actually quite tame fer a Friday!! How ya doin?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woooooooot !!!
> Made it thru LUNCH without slobbing myself !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a miricle.
> 
> No pic........ Didn't happen.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, whereyagoin ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then you flashed them, didn'tya?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2012)

It should be mandatory to chain a teenager to his bed from the ages of 16 to 19.5 

Hi guys.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It should be mandatory to chain a teenager to his bed from the ages of 16 to 19.5
> 
> Hi guys.


I AGREE!!  Oh, did you see the vid of the Dad posting his daughters rant?!?!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a quick check in...trying to be productive today. I forgot to ask Rob how low he'd come on the price and when he got home I gave him all da money....shoot.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just a quick check in...trying to be productive today. I forgot to ask Rob how low he'd come on the price and when he got home I gave him all da money....shoot.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> same old stuff...different day





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, it was a chartreuse safety jacket !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man


Jeff C. said:


> Actually quite tame fer a Friday!! How ya doin?


Im good
How've you and Jaguar been?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Yep. I gave him the money and then went  oh well....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. I gave him the money and then went  oh well....


 you aren't used to having to be "husband wise" yet?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey man
> 
> Im good
> How've you and Jaguar been?



Been good, thanks!! Big night for him tonight...he's headin to a Valentines Dance 



Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. I gave him the money and then went  oh well....



You haven't found his stash of cash yet??? 

Mine stays empty but they tell me about it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Been good, thanks!! Big night for him tonight...he's headin to a Valentines Dance


 Is he gonna be *blinged out*?!?!?  I want pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you aren't used to having to be "husband wise" yet?!?!



I'm usually better at this  Woke up with a migraine. Plus, I think my subconscious was telling me it would backfire somehow....



Jeff C. said:


> Been good, thanks!! Big night for him tonight...he's headin to a Valentines Dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valentine's dance?? No way. You'd better tell that boy he ain't allowed to dance with any girls! 

He's good at hiding his money


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is he gonna be *blinged out*?!?!?  I want pics!!!!!!!!!



Me too, me too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is he gonna be *blinged out*?!?!?  I want pics!!!!!!!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Me too, me too!!



Ok...I'll talk to his P.A. 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm usually better at this  Woke up with a migraine. Plus, I think my subconscious was telling me it would backfire somehow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry, he'll walk off and leave'em standin in the middle of the dance floor and go pick another partner


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...I'll talk to his P.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry, he'll walk off and leave'em standin in the middle of the dance floor and go stick another partner



There...fixed it for ya.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...I'll talk to his P.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry, he'll walk off and leave'em standin in the middle of the dance floor and go pick another partner


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm usually better at this  Woke up with a migraine. Plus, I think my subconscious was telling me it would backfire somehow....


 I know what ya mean.........



Jeff C. said:


> Ok...I'll talk to his P.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry, he'll walk off and leave'em standin in the middle of the dance floor and go pick another partner





boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Lawd, I hope none of his ex's are there


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddy Time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time


 I'll have to catch up wit ya in about an hour & a few.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

3 mo hours !!! 




Jeff, tell the "Jag" his Uncle Quack sez HIGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> Did you ever get your chickens cured?


Hey Wingman 
Yeah.. the only cure is a broken neck  All of em got it 


Nicodemus said:


> I threatened to scalp everbody.  And that wasn`t timeout, that was a genuine ban.
> 
> 
> Nah, just an experiment.
> ...


One never can tell


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

It's 4:20   !!!!!


Hiya Snowbabe !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's 4:20   !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 mo hours !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 "Hey Unc"  (he picked smiley)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Later y'all....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later y'all....


 
I see how it is, run off as soon as i get on


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later y'all....





Kendallbearden said:


> I see how it is, run off as soon as i get on



Right behind ya Jeffro!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Right behind ya Jeffro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

Old fat men shouldn't cut and split wood, it's bad for their health. Next time imma just gonna buy some...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

snuck outta work early, got a haircut, and then picked up 200 pounds of deer food plot mix. I've already put it in the storage barrel with 7-dust for next season!
 I'm thinking its a fajita combo kinda night....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> snuck outta work early, got a haircut, and then picked up 200 pounds of deer food plot mix. I've already put it in the storage barrel with 7-dust for next season!
> I'm thinking its a fajita combo kinda night....



We're heading to El Real. Gonna get me Pollo Maya.......good stuff right there now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Old fat men shouldn't cut and split wood, it's bad for their health. Next time imma just gonna buy some...





Cut, split and delivered to my house $40 a load . . .



I wouldn't crank up a chainsaw, or pick up a splitter for $40.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cut, split and delivered to my house $40 a load . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't crank up a chainsaw, or pick up a splitter for $40.



I wish it was that cheap here. Reckon he'll drive about an hour and a half for $40?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Old fat men shouldn't cut and split wood, it's bad for their health. Next time imma just gonna buy some...


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Cut, split and delivered to my house $40 a load . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't crank up a chainsaw, or pick up a splitter for $40.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish it was that cheap here. Reckon he'll drive about an hour and a half for $40?


 

I'm just glad y'all found someone other than me to bug about firewood 

Why you need wood anyway? In another week or two it will probably be back to 80 degrees outside


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Supper was good, and my favorite author ( Tim Dorsey) had two new books at Books-a-million. 
 Just gotta hope the Big House leaves me alone...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Deer an rice, fire, apple pie, beer. Other than not havin a date I rekon I got'er made


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Howdy Ya'll from Gainsville GA..... What's happnin around the fire tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Deer an rice, fire, apple pie, beer. Other than not havin a date I rekon I got'er made





She would just eat all your supper, drink all your goods, and wouldn`t throw a log on the fire either. Less you got a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Deer an rice, fire, apple pie, beer. Other than not havin a date I rekon _*I got'er made*_


didjatuckthecorners??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She would just eat all your supper, drink all your goods, and wouldn`t throw a log on the fire either. Less you got a good one.


I got logs to spare.............. am I a "good'un"???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Ya'll from Gainsville GA..... What's happnin around the fire tonight?


HEY!!!!!!!!! Tell my cousin Dennis I said "HI" for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got logs to spare.............. am I a "good'un"???





Darlin, you got class and charm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Ya'll from Gainsville GA..... What's happnin around the fire tonight?



Better put a top over that fire. Mighty cold rain starting down here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Ya'll from Gainsville GA..... What's happnin around the fire tonight?





Howdy Tim. Have a drink on us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Spittin rain here....How's erybody tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Hush it whilst I read back


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hush it whilst I read back



Erybody edit


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Howdy everyone


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone





Howdy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone



Well Hellllooooo there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



You stayin' warm over there?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Hellllooooo there



How _you_ doin'?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Better put a top over that fire. Mighty cold rain starting down here.


It is getting a bit airish up here too.......


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Tim. Have a drink on us.


Evenin sir......gonna need a drink after dealing with the idjits on I-85!!!!


Keebs said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!! Tell my cousin Dennis I said "HI" for me!!!!!!!



HEYYYYY Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You stayin' warm over there?





There`s two things in this world you can just about count on. Ol` Nick ain`t gonna get cold and stay that way, and he ain`t gonna go hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How _you_ doin'?



Not bad....now that I got a full belly and all cozy at home 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It is getting a bit airish up here too.......
> 
> Evenin sir......gonna need a drink after dealing with the idjits on I-85!!!!
> 
> ...



Howdy KYBO!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Old fat men shouldn't cut and split wood, it's bad for their health. Next time imma just gonna buy some...



Ain too good on young fat men neither



Nicodemus said:


> She would just eat all your supper, drink all your goods, and wouldn`t throw a log on the fire either. Less you got a good one.



Ya know sometimes I ain so sure that that would be all that bad 



Keebs said:


> didjatuckthecorners??????



Bettern cuzin seth 



Keebs said:


> I got logs to spare.............. am I a "good'un"???



Mebbe



Jeff C. said:


> Erybody edit



Swampdawamp 



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone



Bite me


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s two things in this world you can just about count on. Ol` Nick ain`t gonna get cold and stay that way, and he ain`t gonna go hungry.



 


Also, this is for trickin' everyone last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain too good on young fat men neither
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

My beds cold


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad....now that I got a full belly and all cozy at home
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy KYBO!!!



Howdy Brother Jeff....... how goes it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Also, this is for trickin' everyone last night





Whoa now!!?? What dat for??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bite me



Wee, gee.....who put a bug up yer butt??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoa now!!?? What dat for??



*Banned*

That's what it's for.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> *Banned*
> 
> That's what it's for.....





Oh...sorry...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



It happens bro 



Nicodemus said:


> Whoa now!!?? What dat for??



I suspect for bein you 




Sugar Plum said:


> Wee, gee.....who put a bug up yer butt??



Jus checkin yer readin comprehenshion skillz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Brother Jeff....... how goes it?



Goin purty good....jammin to some tunes!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh...sorry...



Mhmmmm, better be 



Hankus said:


> Jus checkin yer readin comprehenshion skillz


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now that i've got Direct-TV, i have 700 channels.
















and i still can't find anything i want to watch!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh...sorry...



Hey Nic....you reckin Ms. Plum could fling a skillet purty accurately?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmmmm, better be




Yes`m.   




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey Nic....you reckin Ms. Plum could fling a skillet purty accurately?





I don`t want to find out but I speck she can!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now that i've got Direct-TV, i have 700 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Braggart!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey Nic....you reckin Ms. Plum could fling a skillet purty accurately?



My ex husband would tell you that you are correct, sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey Nic....you reckin Ms. Plum could fling a skillet purty accurately?



Not a chance. Holding a baby in one arm throws their balance off.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now that i've got Direct-TV, i have 700 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about time you dropped mediaclueless and got a satellite.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a chance. Holding a baby in one arm throws their balance off.



Come a lil closer......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It's about time you dropped mediaclueless and got a satellite.



Can't put anything past you.....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



May I have another  Lower an lefter please :beggin smiley:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> May I have another  Lower an lefter please :beggin smiley:



**self moderation in progress**

Here ya go!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Come a lil closer......



I've been married 23 years. There's nothing you can do to scare me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been married 23 years. There's nothing you can do to scare me.



I wouldn't be so quick to think that.... I may have a few tricks up my sleeve ya ain't seen before


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hate to bug out, but I'm gonna call it a night. Too much excitement for one night already. Y'all have a good evenin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> **self moderation in progress**
> 
> Here ya go!



Thanks



rhbama3 said:


> I've been married 23 years. There's nothing you can do to scare me.



Yeah after the 20 year pin ceremony its hard to scare men, with lessen their wife


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate to bug out, but I'm gonna call it a night. Too much excitement for one night already. Y'all have a good evenin



Sleep tight!! 

You'd better have pics of Jaguar for us tomorrow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah after the 20 year pin ceremony its hard to scare men, with lessen their wife


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Darlin, you got class and charm.



[quote=Sugar Plum;6717629]Howdy everyone [/quote]



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> HEYYYYY Keebs


 


Nicodemus said:


> There`s two things in this world you can just about count on. Ol` Nick ain`t gonna get cold and stay that way, and he ain`t gonna go hungry.





Sugar Plum said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to think that.... I may have a few tricks up my sleeve ya ain't seen before





Jeff C. said:


> Hate to bug out, but I'm gonna call it a night. Too much excitement for one night already. Y'all have a good evenin


Nite Chief!
right behind ya...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to think that.... I may have a few tricks up my sleeve ya ain't seen before



Remember i said i went to books a million?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Remember i said i went to books a million?



 Ok. You go ahead and think you got us figured out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Remember i said i went to books a million?



And that is just HALF of volume 1!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Callin` in my dogs folks. Got some long days next week and I need to git rested up for em. Ya`ll have a good un. Regards...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok. You go ahead and think you got us figured out.


thank you.............. good luck with making him understand!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Callin



Who?



Keebs said:


> thank you.............. good luck with making him understand!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> And that is just HALF of volume 1!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Callin


JUST caught me................. answering............ but I gotta warnya, kneedeep in da red stuff............an I don't mean blood......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok. You go ahead and think you got us figured out.



I said nothing of the sort! 
Thats why i bought the book. 
I sure wish the print was bigger and it had pictures.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm out.....gotta long day tomorrow.......... G'night holler atcha on the flip side.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

HEEYYYYYY Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank you.............. good luck with making him understand!



All wimmen including my wife have snakes in their heads. I've met most of Bubbette's, but there are a few who stay hidden most of the time, but like to surprise/scare me occasionally.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'm out.....gotta long day tomorrow.......... G'night holler atcha on the flip side.


Later, schweetcheeks!


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


posted at da same time, I saw ya lurking!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I said nothing of the sort!
> Thats why i bought the book.
> I sure wish the print was bigger and it had pictures.







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'm out.....gotta long day tomorrow.......... G'night holler atcha on the flip side.




Night night!




Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



HI!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> All wimmen including my wife have snakes in their heads. I've met most of Bubbette's, but there are a few who stay hidden most of the time, but like to surprise/scare me occasionally.


Iluvyoutoonomatterwhatwobertwooooo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Iluvyoutoonomatterwhatwobertwooooo!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs, your avatar makes me smile


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Keebs, your avatar makes me smile



So you are prejudiced against super squirrel??


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Later, schweetcheeks!
> 
> posted at da same time, I saw ya lurking!


Yeah I've only lurked today! Haven't really felt too great! Coming down w/ whatever my lil man still has. Just put him in bed about an hour ago & he's got a fever of 100.0. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Keebs, your avatar makes me smile



Like all of her avatars this one cracks me up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you are prejudiced against super squirrel??



Not at all. Just kinda sick of squirrels right now. I done had my hands on too many of them tonight....



Plus, her rabbit is doin' a little fainting thing. It's just CUTE.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Keebs, your avatar makes me smile


Me too................. darabbitdied..........readtheresultsonline..........bwaahahahahahah



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you are prejudiced against super squirrel??


IT'SNOTALLABOUTYOU!!!!!!!!!
okI'mfinishednow.............lawdhavemercy..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you are prejudiced against super squirrel??


Purple squirrels just creep me out!!............Nevermind you said super!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yeah I've only lurked today! Haven't really felt too great! Coming down w/ whatever my lil man still has. Just put him in bed about an hour ago & he's got a fever of 100.0.
> 
> 
> Like all of her avatars this one cracks me up!



I hope both of y'all feel better soon! 

I keep hearing a little "squee!" in my head when I watch it fall over


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Keebs, your avatar makes me smile



every time i try to upload an animated avatar gif, the upload fails.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yeah I've only lurked today! Haven't really felt too great! Coming down w/ whatever my lil man still has. Just put him in bed about an hour ago & he's got a fever of 100.0.
> 
> 
> Like all of her avatars this one cracks me up!


Aaaaawww, hate to hear 'bout the fever......... keep that kidlet hydrated, PLEASE!!  Hope you get some rest too!



Sugar Plum said:


> Not at all. Just kinda sick of squirrels right now. I done had my hands on too many of them tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, her rabbit is doin' a little fainting thing. It's just CUTE.


Are you trying to say your hands are *squirrely*???
dang, I have GOT to leave HERE!!!!!! I ain't even eaten supper yet........... cheekun wings & fries waiting on me!!!!!!! 
BuhBye for real.............mehbe........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope both of y'all feel better soon!
> 
> I keep hearing a little "squee!" in my head when I watch it fall over



Thank you & me too! I don't usually get sick but the past couple of times he has gotten strep I've gotten it too. It's weird b/c it's just the 2 of us that get it.


Lol.....me too now that you say that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> every time i try to upload an animated avatar gif, the upload fails.


ya ain't holdin your tongue right!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> every time i try to upload an animated avatar gif, the upload fails.



It's cause you're doing it wrong.



Keebs said:


> Are you trying to say your hands are *squirrely*???
> dang, I have GOT to leave HERE!!!!!! I ain't even eaten supper yet........... cheekun wings & fries waiting on me!!!!!!!
> BuhBye for real.............mehbe........



Ha! yep. Just a little bit....


Ok, guess I need to go to bed too. Someone tuck Hankus in before he freezes!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya ain't holdin your tongue right!





Sugar Plum said:


> It's cause you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh good.  Two WOW's in flying formation.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2012)

G'night y'all! I'm outta here too! Gonna go read my book before bed!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh good.  Two WOW's in flying formation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



okay fine. I  you too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> G'night y'all! I'm outta here too! Gonna go read my book before bed!



Night, Crickett!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well how is everything going tonight


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2012)

< Zaxbys chicken somethinganother ... t'was good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well how is everything going tonight



been sparring with the wimmen a little bit.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> been sparring with the wimmen a little bit.



Dang I miss every thing good


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Dang I miss every thing good



What you haven't played skillet flingers and duckers before?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, i think i'll call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What you haven't played skillet flingers and duckers before?



Can't say that i have, whats the rules


----------



## qball594 (Feb 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i think i'll call it a night. See ya'll later!



C ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2012)

The heat sure is needed this morning and might need another log on the fire tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2012)

It`s gonna be colder`n a frog. My kind of weather and I`m gonna enjoy it. 

Ya`ll stay warm, and have a good week.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, guess I need to go to bed too. Someone tuck Hankus in before he freezes!



He got warm an................went out like a light  Woke up with the phone stuck to my chest. Any idea how bad that vibratin alarm will scare ya when its attached   




MORNIN Ijitocracy  Now to werk wid me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mornin Hank, Nick, Gobble.

Need coffee 

We is about to finally get some sho nuff winter temps...finally.


----------



## alan (Feb 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Hank, Nick, Gobble.
> 
> Need coffee
> 
> We is about to finally get some sho nuff winter temps...finally.



I was just outside and sure nuff got cold!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 11, 2012)

mernin' fellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Mornin Folks!!! Waitin on Ol Man Winter to come stormin in!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2012)

Mornin Yall! 

Gusty winds up here  makin it feel much colder then it is


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mornin frens.....I'll be so glad when spring gets here. It are is cold out der.        Hey Hankus, one of yo little buds needs help with a tool box whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> Gusty winds up here  makin it feel much colder then it is



Mornin Shmoo....yeah my computer is freezin up


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

mornin evabody.... how yall doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin frens.....I'll be so glad when spring gets here. It are is cold out der.        Hey Hankus, one of yo little buds needs help with a tool box whenever you get a chance.



How do Mr H22....not me, Schmoo can tell ya why


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin evabody.... how yall doing?



How do Blood??? Gotta go put some new LED lights above my kitchen cabinets, other ones(halogen) burn out too quick @ $5.00 a bulb


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin frens.....I'll be so glad when spring gets here. It are is cold out der.        Hey Hankus, one of yo little buds needs help with a tool box whenever you get a chance.


Mornin H22 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Shmoo....yeah my computer is freezin up


Mornin Shmoo!!  

Time to break the insulated coveralls back out  Need a computer cozy for yers? 



blood on the ground said:


> mornin evabody.... how yall doing?


Mornmin B!



Jeff C. said:


> How do Mr H22....not me, Schmoo can tell ya why


   See.. you should just get a couple cows, and let em graze it down  Thats what I'm gonna do


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How do Blood??? Gotta go put some new LED lights above my kitchen cabinets, other ones(halogen) burn out too quick @ $5.00 a bulb



who ya purchasin the lights from? check around with places like mcmaster carr and mayer electric, not always but often they can beat the home improvement stores..just sayin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!! It's finally feelin' like winter!! 



Hankus said:


> He got warm an................went out like a light  Woke up with the phone stuck to my chest. Any idea how bad that vibratin alarm will scare ya when its attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'da paid to see that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin H22
> 
> Mornin Shmoo!!
> 
> ...



Seriously considerin it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> who ya purchasin the lights from? check around with places like mcmaster carr and mayer electric, not always but often they can beat the home improvement stores..just sayin



Well....I already bought them last night. Gonna be easy though, got the LED rope lights, 2- 27 footers. They ain't that cheap either. We'll see what it looks like here in a few.



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!! It's finally feelin' like winter!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'da paid to see that!



Mernin Plum  I wonder what went through his mind


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Plum  I wonder what went through his mind



I imagine he thought he was being attacked by something....

ackackakc!!!!getitoffmegetitoffme!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I imagine he thought he was being attacked by something....
> 
> ackackakc!!!!getitoffmegetitoffme!!!!



 Kodak moment for sure!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, gotta search craigslist for some stuff. Be back later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gotta search craigslist for some stuff. Be back later!



HB....after I get these lights done...I'm done, gotta work a 16-17 hr day tomorrow, not doin much today


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

i love eggs and jalapeeeenos.... dagum good stuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess I better be bringing some wood into the house for this evening !!



'Morning ya'll!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Howdy!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everyone


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like everybodys busy today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Looks like everybodys busy today



In and out.  Just got through with the go to town chores.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Not much else to do here today-roads are nasty, went to pick up my son from his friend's house a couple hours ago and had to do some serious 4-wheeling to get there and back.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish I could say we had nasty roads, we haven't seen a good rain in a while. About then only thing around here is dust.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2012)

About 3" of snow here now and still pouring it down, 25*, and 25 mph winds. Not a good day to skinnydip in the creek.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> About 3" of snow here now and still pouring it down, 25*, and 25 mph winds. Not a good day to skinnydip in the creek.





Wow !!!  That would be cool for a day, or 2, but that's about it !!!

Wind is kickin it here too !!


Think I'll have a drank . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!!  That would be cool for a day, or 2, but that's about it !!!
> 
> Wind is kickin it here too !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>






Somebody remind me before I get too deep in the creek, that I've got to bring some firewood inside !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody remind me before I get too deep in the creek, that I've got to bring some firewood inside !!!


 might better go ahead & bring some in now.......... juss sayin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> might better go ahead & bring some in now.......... juss sayin....






Naw, I'ma procast, er uhm procrast,  I like to put things off til the last minute!!


Whatchadoin??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I'ma procast, er uhm procrast,  I like to put things off til the last minute!!
> 
> 
> Whatchadoin??


I still say ya need to bring some in now, I didn't say ALL of it!
posting in the driveler, whatchudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I better be bringing some wood into the house for this evening !!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll!!!!





Keebs said:


> Howdy!





qball594 said:


> Good morning everyone




Afternoon 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody remind me before I get too deep in the creek, that I've got to bring some firewood inside !!!





Keebs said:


> might better go ahead & bring some in now.......... juss sayin....



Yep...go ahead, brang it in. I got my lights done


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See, even CHief agree's wit me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> See, even CHief agree's wit me!



Yeah....well, fix another drink first


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Quick check in. Daddy gave me some money to go play with  than we're gonna go check out some tv's and beds later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I still say ya need to bring some in now, I didn't say ALL of it!
> posting in the driveler, whatchudoin?



Bored, lonely, home alone . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....well, fix another drink first




Now you're talking !!!!




Sugar Plum said:


> Quick check in. Daddy gave me some money to go play with  than we're gonna go check out some tv's and beds later.





You need to try out several different mattresses, they are VERY expensive, I'm home alone now, you are more than welcome to come try mine out.


When do you want yo meat ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> bored, lonely, home alone . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_lol!!!_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Gotta eat...Sup Hank??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin frens.....I'll be so glad when spring gets here. It are is cold out der.        Hey Hankus, one of yo little buds needs help with a tool box whenever you get a chance.



Ain no help for some folks, but if it lasts til I get likkered up I'll try



Sugar Plum said:


> I'da paid to see that!



Woulda been worth it 



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Plum  I wonder what went through his mind



Lawd this cain be the end please gets em offa me


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta eat...Sup Hank??



Worked at the pump shop, split a load of wood. Now I'm eatin chicken n dumplins. Thinkin bout a drink


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> _lol!!!_






I've got a processed deer for her . . . but the mattress part was true . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Worked at the pump shop, split a load of wood. Now I'm eatin chicken n dumplins. Thinkin bout a drink





You betta ketchup, I'm about 4 ahead of ya . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored, lonely, home alone . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm free today and part of tomorrow (for the meat thing...not the beds )

  Text me, I'm headed out the door to go to Macon and get some stuff. I've got a coolerbag in the car just in case.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You betta ketchup, I'm about 4 ahead of ya . . .



He mustard heard you cause is gone for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm free today and part of tomorrow (for the meat thing...not the beds )





Can't do it today, (been drankin a lil), gotta babysit tomorrow, but can meat you Thursday, or Friday ???  Where's a good halfway point to meat you ???


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You betta ketchup, I'm about 4 ahead of ya . . .



Werkin on it 



gobbleinwoods said:


> He mustard heard you cause is gone for now.



Gettin my atter dinner pie


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick check in. Daddy gave me some money to go play with  than we're gonna go check out some tv's and beds later.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored, lonely, home alone . . .
> Now you're talking !!!!
> 
> You need to try out several different mattresses, they are VERY expensive, I'm home alone now, you are more than welcome to come try mine out.
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't do it today, (been drankin a lil), gotta babysit tomorrow, but can meat you Thursday, or Friday ???  Where's a good halfway point to meat you ???



Those days should be fine, either one. Uh, is Millyville halfway? Where you live?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain no help for some folks, but if it lasts til I get likkered up I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuzzya jumpin?? 



Hankus said:


> Worked at the pump shop, split a load of wood. Now I'm eatin chicken n dumplins. Thinkin bout a drink



Uninstalled halogen lights above kitchen cabs., vacuumed all the dust on top, reinstalled LED rope lights and rewired. Fish sammich, now I'm gonna go freeze proof waterlines, just in case. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a processed deer for her . . . but the mattress part was true . . .



Almost tempted _ME_!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuzzya jumpin??



Was more of a move like a fish makes when ya toss it on the bank  Like to have wrapped myself up like a burrito in the sheets tryin to escape that thing


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!!  That would be cool for a day, or 2, but that's about it !!!
> 
> Wind is kickin it here too !!
> 
> ...



Yep, it's a good afternoon to sit by the fire and drank.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, it's a good afternoon to sit by the fire and drank.


 tease!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Those days should be fine, either one. Uh, is Millyville halfway? Where you live?




Mville will work, quit stawkin me . . . 




NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, it's a good afternoon to sit by the fire and drank.





Maaaaaaaaan, that's AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was more of a move like a fish makes when ya toss it on the bank  Like to have wrapped myself up like a burrito in the sheets tryin to escape that thing

















NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, it's a good afternoon to sit by the fire and drank.



Dang near blizzard conditions, looks like!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Afternoon idjits. Too much time in the cold last night and this morning. Now I feel like 3 day old dog squeeze.... 

Achy all over, fever-ish........I don't have time for this kind of stuff. Too much to be done...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon idjits. Too much time in the cold last night and this morning. Now I feel like 3 day old dog squeeze....
> 
> Achy all over, fever-ish........I don't have time for this kind of stuff. Too much to be done...


I wasn't out in the cold, but I got up with a cough, scratchy throat, just not up to par feeling too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang near blizzard conditions, looks like!!!


How'd da dance go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Afternoon folks. Nice warm fire in the fireplace and a nice cold drank in hand. It's gonna be a good evenin.



Keebs, what had happen to your wabbit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon idjits. Too much time in the cold last night and this morning. Now I feel like 3 day old dog squeeze....
> 
> Achy all over, fever-ish........I don't have time for this kind of stuff. Too much to be done...




Ya big ole Candy az   ...............




Keebs said:


> I wasn't out in the cold, but I got up with a cough, scratchy throat, just not up to par feeling too!




An ole timer miner told me one time,  "either yo, drankin too  much, or not enough . . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon folks. Nice warm fire in the fireplace and a nice cold drank in hand. It's gonna be a good evenin.
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs, what had happen to your wabbit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2012)

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



candy a......... nebermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How'd da dance go?



A little disappointing, I'll tell ya later. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon folks. Nice warm fire in the fireplace and a nice cold drank in hand. It's gonna be a good evenin.
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs, what had happen to your wabbit



Hey mrs.H22 sounds kinda cozy over dere  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya big ole Candy az   ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to yo last quote  

My sides hurt


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2012)

18* now, wind still whippin', still blowing snow. Cornbread's in the oven, fixin' to get the deer roast out of the crockpot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> 18* now, wind still whippin', still blowing snow. Cornbread's in the oven, fixin' to get the deer roast out of the crockpot.



How are ya Hillbilly....man that sounds great, the food that is!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Playin solitaire


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

3:35am. The phone rings.....
What a day at work. Got home at 4pm and took a power nap but MAN! Am i one whupped Bammer...
7am Monday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 3:35am. The phone rings.....
> What a day at work. Got home at 4pm and took a power nap but MAN! Am i one whupped Bammer...
> 7am Monday can't get here soon enough.



Gonna have one of those myself tomorrow. Get up @ 5:30, leave @ 6:30, get home @ about 11:30p-12:00a.

Not complaining, but not jumpin for joy either!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have one of those myself tomorrow. Get up @ 5:30, leave @ 6:30, get home @ about 11:30p-12:00a.
> 
> Not complaining, but not jumpin for joy either!!!



I hear ya.
Bro, i'm needing some mudbugs bad! The craving is upon me. I ALMOST bought a pack of boiled crawfish that had been frozen who knows how long. But there was only six in the pack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya.
> Bro, i'm needing some mudbugs bad! The craving is upon me. I ALMOST bought a pack of boiled crawfish that had been frozen who knows how long. But there was only six in the pack.



I'm gonna go down purty soon, I think I have 2-2lb bags of shrimp left in the freezer 

What you need is a 30-40lb sack (live), have a small to medium LCB with friends, ya know like TBug  peel the leftovers and freeze for all those dishes you like to make


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go down purty soon, I think I have 2-2lb bags of shrimp left in the freezer
> 
> What you need is a 30-40lb sack (live), have a small to medium LCB with friends, ya know like TBug  peel the leftovers and freeze for all those dishes you like to make



It's gonna be hard to beat those i bought in Slidell last year. I'm hoping i can find some fish market in the area. We don't have a seafood market in Albany anymore, but i keep meaning to ask Muddyfoot where he buys that fresh mullet in Americus. Shoot, i'd even drive to Tifton or Cordele if i can find a place that sells them.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Whats up anything good happen today


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Whats up anything good happen today



Not for me. Can't say about the other winder lickers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Whats up anything good happen today



Nope, laying around stuffing my face, cozy under my Bama snuggy...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just started a primo fire in the fireplace. Duraflame logs are good, but there is nothing like real wood on fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's gonna be hard to beat those i bought in Slidell last year. I'm hoping i can find some fish market in the area. We don't have a seafood market in Albany anymore, but i keep meaning to ask Muddyfoot where he buys that fresh mullet in Americus. Shoot, i'd even drive to Tifton or Cordele if i can find a place that sells them.



I can actually get them up here, when they are in season, can't remember what we paid for them though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I can actually get them up here, when they are in season, can't remember what we paid for them though.



Sometimes, it's worth the money when the alternative is doing without.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not for me. Can't say about the other winder lickers.


Yeah i went out day to my land trying to find my land markers



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, laying around stuffing my face, cozy under my Bama snuggy...



Us to we just got finished eating some T bones and taters


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah i went out day to my land trying to find my land markers
> 
> 
> 
> Us to we just got finished eating some T bones and taters



You have a Bama snuggy? 

I had left over turkey and gravy, broccoli, stewed squash, rice and rolls with about a pound of butter on each of them..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just started a primo fire in the fireplace. Duraflame logs are good, but there is nothing like real wood on fire.



Here ya go. Better now


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Yeah i went out day to my land trying to find my land markers
> 
> 
> 
> Us to we just got finished eating some T bones and taters



leftover messican here. It was still pretty good!

As far as the land boundary markers, me and Fishbro tried the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Hard to see that foot high blue concrete post mixed in all the underbrush. The boundary tree's paint got us close to them though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go. Better now



Your drinks gonna get warm if you leave it there..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go. Better now



Okay, you win. Your fireplace is bigger than mine.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> leftover messican here. It was still pretty good!
> 
> As far as the land boundary markers, me and Fishbro tried the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Hard to see that foot high blue concrete post mixed in all the underbrush. The boundary tree's paint got us close to them though.



I measured it off I dont think they put any out there, they put them in the field but not the woods or at least i couldn't find them


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a Bama snuggy?
> 
> I had left over turkey and gravy, broccoli, stewed squash, rice and rolls with about a pound of butter on each of them..



Can't say that do


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your drinks gonna get warm if you leave it there..



No big loss. Just dump the drink and put a firestarter in that thing. Helps a lot, try it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your drinks gonna get warm if you leave it there..



It won't be there long. Just a photo op.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, you win. Your fireplace is bigger than mine.



Just keepin the creek warm. It's cold out there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I measured it off I dont think they put any out there, they put them in the field but not the woods or at least i couldn't find them



Frustrating ain't it? We've got a good creek bottom on the south line that really needs an answer. The club across the creek put posted signs all the way down the creek but we've always been told we had another 70 acres across the creek. I'm gonna find those posts.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

At least yall can use your fire place. That smoke makes my little ones sick if a don't watch it


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Frustrating ain't it? We've got a good creek bottom on the south line that really needs an answer. The club across the creek put posted signs all the way down the creek but we've always been told we had another 70 acres across the creek. I'm gonna find those posts.



Thats where my corner mark is to in a creek bottom


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> At least yall can use your fire place. That smoke makes my little ones sick if a don't watch it



Your fireplace have drafting issues?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Your fireplace have drafting issues?



Just when starting it


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

I be back in a min having computer problems


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just when starting it



I don't clean mine out til' winter is over. The coals in the bottom left from the last fire build up heat going up the flew much faster than when starting with a cleaned out firebox.

But I hear ya' on the smoke. It wreaks havoc on my sinuses if I get in too much of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes, it's worth the money when the alternative is doing without.



Yessir...I'll buy them here if necessary 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a Bama snuggy?
> 
> I had left over turkey and gravy, broccoli, stewed squash, rice and rolls with about a pound of butter on each of them..



Are ya *FULL* 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go. Better now








qball594 said:


> At least yall can use your fire place. That smoke makes my little ones sick if a don't watch it



Yep...had to go with gas logs here because of my son and daughters Asthma


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mville will work, quit stawkin me . . .



But I like stawkin' ya 



Jeff C. said:


> A little disappointing, I'll tell ya later.







Howdy y'all! Patty melts and onion rings for supper here. Ordered a 42" tv with a Roku box for it to stream tv and all sorts of other stuff to. Surround sound system is on the way, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Are ya *FULL*



Nope, had a bag of MW popcorn and some thin mints after that... and I've still got the munchies. Must be the Airbourne kickin in making me hongry..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, had a bag of MW popcorn and some thin mints after that... and I've still got the munchies. Must be the Airbourne kickin in making me hongry..



Feed a Cold....Starve a Fever!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Feed a Cold....Starve a Fever!!



Well, no fever yet, and if it's a cold it's gettin fed well...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just when starting it


I had that issue too. I found rolling up a newspaper, setting it on fire and holding it close to the flue got the updraft started. No smoke in the room unless the outside temps weren't cold enough. 


Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...I'll buy them here if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the problem, Jeff. No where around HERE sells them. 


Sugar Plum said:


> But I like stawkin' ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you! Congrats on the big screen!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm so happy for you! Congrats on the big screen!



 Thank you! Now I'll have to find something else to complain about....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lets try this one more time


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you! Now I'll have to find something else to complain about....



Attagirl!! I just read that i the "Understanding Wimmens" book.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Lets try this one more time



Howdy!



rhbama3 said:


> Attagirl!! I just read that i the "Understanding Wimmens" book.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Plum you made it back


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Been a LONG day! Bank called tonight to verify all our charges!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

And a life of drugs kills another one. RIP Whitney. What a shame. Only 48 years old.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a life of drugs kills another one. RIP Whitney. What a shame. Only 48 years old.



Whitney? Oh no.....just saw the headline....what a shame....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been a LONG day! Bank called tonight to verify all our charges!!



Only time they call me is to bring them some money


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a life of drugs kills another one. RIP Whitney. What a shame. Only 48 years old.



Whitney ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Only time they call me is to bring them some money



This is a first for us. Tax refund was good this year....


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> This is a first for us. Tax refund was good this year....



We still waiting. we have our state just waining on the big one


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a life of drugs kills another one. RIP Whitney. What a shame. Only 48 years old.


cocaine and heroin are powerful drugs. I know the cause of death is still unknown, but her history with Bobby is pretty well known.


qball594 said:


> Whitney ?



Whitney houston was found dead.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> cocaine and heroin are powerful drugs. I know the cause of death is still unknown, but her history with Bobby is pretty well known.
> 
> 
> Whitney houston was found dead.



It was really a matter of time


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bama how is things that away


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> This is a first for us. Tax refund was good this year....



Just remember that tax refund will be additional taxable income next year and plan accordingly.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Gotta get babies to bed....be back later!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Bama how is things that away



cold, windy, and trying to survive the last 48 hours of a call week at the hospital.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta get babies to bed....be back later!



Mine to


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> cold, windy, and trying to survive the last 48 hours of a call week at the hospital.



Its been to or three year sence I been over that way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

qball594 said:


> It was really a matter of time



I can not believe they broke into CHARLIE BROWN to tell us that. Dang..... I thought we were going into a war...,.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember that tax refund will be additional taxable income next year and plan accordingly.



Are they chaging something next year? We always have the maximum taxes taken out so there's no chance of owing and we get a chunk back. Would they try to tax us twice on it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Are they chaging something next year? We always have the maximum taxes taken out so there's no chance of owing and we get a chunk back. Would they try to tax us twice on it?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Are they chaging something next year? We always have the maximum taxes taken out so there's no chance of owing and we get a chunk back. Would they try to tax us twice on it?



If they did I'm going to be in trouble


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Are they chaging something next year? We always have the maximum taxes taken out so there's no chance of owing and we get a chunk back. Would they try to tax us twice on it?



Your refunds from last year are always taxable the following year. If you aren't claiming them then expect a phone call one day, and about 7 years of relentless hounding and audits.  Not to mention a ton of back taxes owed with a very hefty penalty attached.

We always try to zero out. Usually get a bit back from the feds and have to pay the state. It equals out, usually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> But I like stawkin' ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd better not forget us....

Happy for ya!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can not believe they broke into CHARLIE BROWN to tell us that. Dang..... I thought we were going into a war...,.......



Ain't that somthin


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Are they chaging something next year? We always have the maximum taxes taken out so there's no chance of owing and we get a chunk back. Would they try to tax us twice on it?



No, but when you keep getting big refunds, every year that refund is added to your taxable income. Now, when your employer takes out taxes, that refund is not accounted for in the w2. Say you got $4000 back: Thats money that taxes were not taken out of, so it's added to your total income but you will have to pay taxes on it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your refunds from last year are always taxable the following year. If you aren't claiming them then expect a phone call one day, and about 7 years of relentless hounding and audits.  Not to mention a ton of back taxes owed with a very hefty penalty attached.
> 
> We always try to zero out. Usually get a bit back from the feds and have to pay the state. It equals out, usually.



Ah, got it. He takes care of all that...I think we're good. 



Jeff C. said:


> You'd better not forget us....
> 
> Happy for ya!!!



I be stawkin' y'all, too....no worries! 

Thanks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your refunds from last year are always taxable the following year. If you aren't claiming them then expect a phone call one day, and about 7 years of relentless hounding and audits.  Not to mention a ton of back taxes owed with a very hefty penalty attached.
> 
> We always try to zero out. Usually get a bit back from the feds and have to pay the state. It equals out, usually.



Thanks, Hugh. You explained it much better than i did.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well they need to hurry up I want me one of them there 60" TV


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Hugh. You explained it much better than i did.



You did good too, I just saw Hugh's first.

Ok, be back soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Hugh. You explained it much better than i did.


Simple men have simple explainations...


----------



## Self! (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Simple men have simple explainations...




Que?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wasn't out in the cold, but I got up with a cough, scratchy throat, just not up to par feeling too!



Sorry you don't feel good Keebs! I took my son to the minute clinic & he has strep. I had them test me too while we was there. Mine was negative but I have lost my voice.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok...babies are in bed. Just got to, uh, gather some stuff to put in the freezer and then I can have a drinky drink!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok...babies are in bed. Just got to, uh, gather some stuff to put in the freezer and then I can have a drinky drink!



Did you get my PM??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get my PM??



Yes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my brother in law. Heading to Bama Thursday the 23rd to fish thru Sunday the 26th. Please plan your emergency weather protocols and inventory accordingly.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get my PM??



Oops! Gonna go read it now. Hit cancel before cause I was replying to sumpin


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey all ..


----------



## Self! (Feb 11, 2012)

My fellow Georgians....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes.



 You weren't sposed to see that 



Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Gonna go read it now. Hit cancel before cause I was replying to sumpin



Uh Huh...go ahead put me on ignore then 



slip said:


> Hey all ..



Hey slipster....may ride over next week, if that's ok? Got somethin for y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> My fellow Georgians....



Werd, Amigo??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey all ..



Hiyya! 



Otis said:


> My fellow Georgians....



Heyya! 



Jeff C. said:


> Uh Huh...go ahead put me on ignore then



Never!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> My fellow Georgians....



Good start to a speech but you gotta have a message.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good start to a speech but you gotta have a message.



he'd prefer a massage.

Nothing worse than an alabama/bean eatin Texican that thinks he's from Georgia tryin to give a speech while starin at women in white t-shirts washin cars.

It was downright embarrassin today at his first campaign stop I tell ya'. His "Uh" count eclipsed Obama's by 10 fold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

whaaaazzzz uppp drivlers??? super waz slimmm pickens tanight...........dang scrimp,taters, steak, and salad....bla...horspital food...lol
and then they made me drink a dagum...blue margariiita!!   what a shhhame


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> he'd prefer a massage.
> 
> Nothing worse than an alabama/bean eatin Texican that thinks he's from Georgia tryin to give a speech while starin at women in white t-shirts washin cars.
> 
> It was downright embarrassin today at his first campaign stop I tell ya'. His "Uh" count eclipsed Obama's by 10 fold.



Did you say massages?? Where? My lower back and legs are killin' me....too much shoppin' today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whaaaazzzz uppp drivlers??? super waz slimmm pickens tanight...........dang scrimp,taters, steak, and salad....bla...horspital food...lol
> and then they made me drink a dagum...blue margariiita!!   what a shhhame



Shooooooot. That's ALL??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> he'd prefer a massage.
> 
> Nothing worse than an alabama/bean eatin Texican that thinks he's from Georgia tryin to give a speech while starin at women in white t-shirts washin cars.
> 
> It was downright embarrassin today at his first campaign stop I tell ya'. His "Uh" count eclipsed Obama's by 10 fold.



Well, he knew it was going to be an uphill battle from the start. Hard to keep those kids attention while they are jumping around in the moon walk. May need to concentrate on the older voters first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did you say massages?? Where? My lower back and legs are killin' me....too much shoppin' today



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You weren't sposed to see that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juss remind me a day or two before ya plan on coming over and ill make sure we're home, got some stuff coming up soon i think but i wont know any dates for a while. Ill tell ya about it later.

You and The Jag have fun the other day?


Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hayyy big money


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

Dang it....bad as I hate to say it, reckon I'm gonna have to bid y'all a good night. Going to be a lonnng day tomorrow.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shooooooot. That's ALL??



well ya no...whick only takes ya so far...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Juss remind me a day or two before ya plan on coming over and ill make sure we're home, got some stuff coming up soon i think but i wont know any dates for a while. Ill tell ya about it later.
> 
> You and The Jag have fun the other day?
> 
> ...



10-4, I'll holler first...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.



Oh I know....but even now, the way my back feels, I might consider one of these weirdos to work on it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh I know....but even now, the way my back feels, I might consider one of these weirdos to work on it....



That does it, you're off the list.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Hayyy big money







Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....bad as I hate to say it, reckon I'm gonna have to bid y'all a good night. Going to be a lonnng day tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone



Sweet dreams!! 



blood on the ground said:


> well ya no...whick only takes ya so far...



True dat....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....bad as I hate to say it, reckon I'm gonna have to bid y'all a good night. Going to be a lonnng day tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone



what a sissy......cooler aint even epatea yet....the dang democrats accross from us right now B havin a chin greazen


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That does it, you're off the list.



Hey now.....I met you....you're not one of the weirdos  You'd be the first on my list of people to call when I need a rub down.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

okay, ya'll. I made myself stay awake as long as i could but that 3:30am to 4pm stretch today got me. 
See ya'll later!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey now.....I met you....you're not one of the weirdos  You'd be the first on my list of people to call when I need a rub down.....



Haven't you heard the rule of thumb that "serial killers don't look like serial killers"? Not that he's a killer, but you know what i mean....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright........I NEED some help...........i wuz told tunight, iz gettin married around the dang 2nd weekend uf July..........what thu??
Yall gots ta throw me a life line....HELP!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, ya'll. I made myself stay awake as long as i could but that 3:30am to 4pm stretch today got me.
> See ya'll later!



Night night!!



rhbama3 said:


> Haven't you heard the rule of thumb that "serial killers don't look like serial killers"? Not that he's a killer, but you know what i mean....



I know what you mean....it's always the quiet ones


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright........I NEED some help...........i wuz told tunight, iz gettin married around the dang 2nd weekend uf July..........what thu??
> Yall gots ta throw me a life line....HELP!!!



Uh, congrats?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey now.....I met you....you're not one of the weirdos  You'd be the first on my list of people to call when I need a rub down.....



Well then, I may reconsider.



rhbama3 said:


> Haven't you heard the rule of thumb that "serial killers don't look like serial killers"? Not that he's a killer, but you know what i mean....



Shush it gizzard eater...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, I may reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> Shush it gizzard eater...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, congrats?



THANK ya.........we been flyin solo fer about 6 years and i recon we shoiuld add a few more campers to the list......ya no ,,,, more peeps ta make sure we gots in da bafrooooom


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> THANK ya.........we been flyin solo fer about 6 years and i recon we shoiuld add a few more campers to the list......ya no ,,,, more peeps ta make sure we gots in da bafrooooom



Good gawd man, how many painkillers they got you on?? 

Good luck on the little ones...makin' them is the best part. Then, they turn 2 and turn into little MONSTERS. Ask me how I know.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd man, how many painkillers they got you on??
> 
> Good luck on the little ones...makin' them is the best part. Then, they turn 2 and turn into little MONSTERS. Ask me how I know.....



no pain medz  i promis!!!!
im past the 2z........but more seazoned and more paitient then a few yearz ago.
sure do love thu kidz.....and from the pics i have seen...y'all are doing good with yer youngans..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no pain medz  i promis!!!!
> im past the 2z........but more seazoned and more paitient then a few yearz ago.
> sure do love thu kidz.....and from the pics i have seen...y'all are doing good with yer youngans..



So far, we're doin' alright. Hayley (10) is going through a stubborn phase right now where, apparently, we lie to her about everything.

And Emily is just now hitting the terrible two's. And boy are they BAD. And Rex is only 6 months old....so he's still a cute little thing....lol


----------



## quinn (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey ya'll!I see somebody got crickett to drink the koolade!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 11, 2012)

Uh... Your Federal refund is NOT taxable as income. It is a refund on taxes over paid. 

Your GA State tax refund IS taxable as income on the next years Federal return *IF* you deducted State taxes on your Federal return.

You had $4000 deducted from your pay check over the course of a year. You deduct that from your Federal return. Your Federal taxes are reduced by $4000. Then you do your State taxes and get a $500 refund because you over paid. Your net State taxes are $3500. You claimed $4000. The $500 refund is taxed the next year as income, since you didn't pay taxes on it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, gonna go watch a movie...see y'all on the flip side!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a quick posting to say HI and Niters B4 this thread catches up to 1K~


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Uh... Your Federal refund is NOT taxable as income. It is a refund on taxes over paid.
> 
> Your GA State tax refund IS taxable as income on the next years Federal return *IF* you deducted State taxes on your Federal return.
> 
> You had $4000 deducted from your pay check over the course of a year. You deduct that from your Federal return. Your Federal taxes are reduced by $4000. Then you do your State taxes and get a $500 refund because you over paid. Your net State taxes are $3500. You claimed $4000. The $500 refund is taxed the next year as income, since you didn't pay taxes on it.


Hello NOYDB,  Bring wisdom to the driveler.  


boneboy96 said:


> Just a quick posting to say HI and Niters B4 this thread catches up to 1K~


Nite BB96


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

26 w/windchill of 14


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gonna go watch a movie...see y'all on the flip side!



I forget, please remind me, is that the right side or the left side?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2012)

good goggly moggly my throat is sore.  Hoping warm coffee is soothing


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope it works.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

OJ for me this morning


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

morning everyone.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I forget, please remind me, is that the right side or the left side?



The top side 

Mornin' idjits!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OJ for me this morning


 
Don't take your eyes off of him


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Mornin.....Who turned the thermostat down???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin.....Who turned the thermostat down???



KendalBearden.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

I did it don't like warm weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I did it don't like warm weather



Me either, the colder the better.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KendalBearden.


 
Y'all idjits were running the power bill up to high. I tried to tell you not to put it over 65, but noooooooo. So now you'll have to learn the hard way


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me either, the colder the better.



Seth ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all idjits were running the power bill up to high. I tried to tell you not to put it over 65, but noooooooo. So now you'll have to learn the hard way



See my sig line..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I did it don't like warm weather


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me either, the colder the better.


 


oh lord, not another one


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> oh lord, not another one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I did it don't like warm weather



You'd love it here then-it was 10 degreezes with a 15mph north wind when I got up about daylight. Few inches of snow on the ground, where it ain't all blowed off to bare ground. There's a heckuva pile of snow somewhere on the back side of the ridge. 

Mornin', y'all.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See my sig line..


 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6720590&postcount=14

Try to keep up 

That's so 36 seconds ago


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You'd love it here then-it was 10 degreezes with a 15mph north wind when I got up about daylight. Few inches of snow on the ground, where it ain't all blowed off to bare ground. There's a heckuva pile of snow somewhere on the back side of the ridge.
> 
> Mornin', y'all.



Just shut the wind off and thats good weather


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


>


 
someone verify this account. Make sure seth or one of his brothers ain't been messin around again.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh lawd...someone get me another cup of coffee. I wanna go take a nap.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> someone verify this account. Make sure seth or one of his brothers ain't been messin around again.



might need to meet this Seth sounds like my kind of person


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd...someone get me another cup of coffee. I wanna go take a nap.



Coffee would be nice this morning


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> might need to meet this Seth sounds like my kind of person


 


Anyone else wanna take this one? 

I'll watch


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Just shut the wind off and thats good weather



Yeah, I don't mind the cold at all if it's not windy.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd...someone get me another cup of coffee. I wanna go take a nap.


 
Just go take a nap and try to convince yourself that waking up this morning in the first place was all just part of a craaazy dream.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd...someone get me another cup of coffee. I wanna go take a nap.



Snuggle time?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KendalBearden.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me either, the colder the better.


There is a place called Barrow Alaska......the Arctic climate should be plenty cold enough to suite the hot natured person. 


Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all idjits were running the power bill up to high. I tried to tell you not to put it over 65, but noooooooo. So now you'll have to learn the hard way


That is Hankus's fault....the walk-in fridge we use to keep his beer cold consumes a lot of power........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Coffee would be nice this morning



workin' on cup #2 



NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I don't mind the cold at all if it's not windy.



Yep, same here. I love cold weather. But could totally do without the wind. 

Miguel- your avatar cracks me up. Before I read what it said, I thought the cat looked like both those people


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

My bunch wants it to snow, i don't care for it when it snows I would have to go to work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> There is a place called Barrow Alaska......the Arctic climate should be plenty cold enough to suite the hot natured person.
> 
> That is Hankus's fault....the walk-in fridge we use to keep his beer cold consumes a lot of power........



Not hot natured, I'm just not a beach luvin flatlander... Gotta have my mountains..

I have mentioned, I do like mountains, haven't I?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> That is Hankus's fault....the walk-in fridge we use to keep his beer cold consumes a lot of power........


 
Well now he can just sit it outside.

You're welcome


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well this one is about filled up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Ha! I finally got to start a new driveler thread for y'alls convenience!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

hoping someone would start it, Yall got me hooked on in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Took forever for this page to load and now the thread is almost dead. I'll fix another cup of coffee and move to NCH's drivel thread while the page loads. Ya'll grab the cooler....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snuggle time?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

alright folks, lets go ahead and move on over. By the time the bold lettered fellers come in here and get er locked up she'll be over 1000. Besides, NC said he was gonna cry if no one went to his new thread 

See yall over there.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Took forever for this page to load and now the thread is almost dead. I'll fix another cup of coffee and move to NCH's drivel thread while the page loads. Ya'll grab the cooler....



thought it was just mine doing it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Took forever for this page to load and now the thread is almost dead. I'll fix another cup of coffee and move to NCH's drivel thread while the page loads. Ya'll grab the cooler....



Take the parking brake off, you're computer will run much smoother...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok I'll finish it up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> alright folks, lets go ahead and move on over. By the time the bold lettered fellers come in here and get er locked up she'll be over 1000. Besides, NC said he was gonna cry if no one went to his new thread
> 
> See yall over there.



Nothing sadder than a old, hairy, cryin' hiilbilly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, some skinny mod in shorts and no tan will come in here claiming the last post...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Clear out. Nuthing happening in here...move along.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

y'all quit posting. I've gotta get the last post in!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ........



what you grinning at?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2012)

Wheres tha mods when ya need em


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what you grinning at?



You


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wheres tha mods when ya need em


They are all at the annual Mods and Admins symposium.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2012)

One of those button toters will be along shortly with the


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

